# Auf Hergig da ist lustig



## Dencarion (8. Dezember 2008)

Da ich hier im Forum immer wieder viel unzufriedenes lese, dachte ich mir ich schreib' mal was nettes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun, was gibt es denn Nettes oder Gutes zu sagen? Da fiele mir der Patch ein, aber naja, für den Schattenkrieger war's jetzt nicht so der Brüller. Oder daß man zum Beispiel die EULA nichtmehr jedesmal wegklicken muß (_ist es euch überhaupt aufgefallen?_). Aber da gibt es bestimmt den Einen oder Anderen der mir da nicht zustimmt, und seine Unzufriedenheit äußert - ist ja sein gutes Recht.

Also schreib' ich doch mal wie's mir (gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz persönlich) gerade so auf Hergig gefällt.
Ich, das ist im Spiel der Schattenkrieger Illilsalmar (ja ja, war ein Zufallsname, schön elfisch, aber viel zu kompliziert. Also nennen wir ihn bis auf weiteres einfach Illi) -> http://wardata.buffed.de/char/view/3113

Seit einigen Tagen bin ich nun im T4 unterwegs, und halte mich seit dem fast ausschließlich in der Drachenwacht auf. Da meine Gilde in der großen Gildenallianz ist, wurde ich auch gleich am ersten Tag mit in die RvR Raids mitgenommen, und Illi hat auch gleich mit 30 am Burgenraid teilgenommen. Obwohl der Gute nicht viel kann, und noch sehr schwach auf der Brust ist, hatte er saumäßig Glück, und hat gleich beim ersten Mal einen goldenen Beutel ergattert. Die Auslöscher-Tunika kann er noch nicht tragen, aber das wird schon.
Ja, und damit hab' ich auch schon das wichtigste über Hergig auf der Ordnungsseite angesprochen: Wir machen oRvR, jeden Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist absolut kein Problem einen Kriegstrupp zu finden und erfolgreich Schalchtfeldziele und Burgen zu erobern. Es macht wirklich Spaß. Zwar gibt es auf Hergig, wie auf den meisten deutschen Servern, einen Überhang an Zerstörungsspielern, aber das macht sich momentan kaum bemerkbar. 
Sicher, die meisten Gebiete sind von der Zerstörungsseite gelockt, aber über die letzen Tage waren wir immer kurz davor Drachenwacht zu locken - Wir schlagen also zurück *schamlos übertrieben, OK, hört sich aber gut an*
Da wird im TS auch schon mal ein bissel über den "Zerstörungsspieler an und für sich" gelästert, der wohl lieber sein gemütliches Leben in den Szenarien geniest (wo, nach wie vor, oft der Boden mit den Orderspielern aufgewischt wird, aber auch da wird's besser, da unser Nachwuchs nun in die Szenarien nachkommt), als sich in der Drachenwacht, am Wochenende, im offenen RvR zu messen.
Nichts desto trotz, die Zerstörung hat sich gewehrt, es gab Kämpfe, es gab Hinterhalte von beiden Seiten, es gab Siege, und es gab Niederlagen.
Wie es scheint fehlt der Zerstörungsseite ein bisschen die Ordnung *hehe* oder sagen wir einen guten Leader, der die vorhandenen Spieler organisiert und unter Kontrolle bringt. 
Es ist schon lustig, wenn wir mit einem 3/4 Kreigstrupp am Schlachtfeldziel stehen, dann von der Zerstörung von (wie es aussieht) einer Überzahl sowohl von unten, als auch über die Brücke angegriffen werde, kurz bevor der Timer abläuft, und, als wir die Situation unter Kontrolle bekommen, die "Destros" lieber von der Brücke springen - wohl gemerkt, nicht gekickt - als sich von uns umhauen zu lassen.
Nun, ein Highlight war sicher die Hexenkriegerin die mit ca. 30% Leben von der Brücke sprang, und der Hexenjäger hinterher um sicher zu gehen - Ja, der Junge geht wirklich in seiner Berufung auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Doch, ich muss sagen auf Ordungsseite ist wirklich was los, und wir haben Spaß. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, die Destros schenken uns nix. Sie wehren sich erfolgreich, denn wir konnten die Drachenwacht auch gestern nicht locken. Immer wieder verlieren wir SFZ, oder ein Burgenraid geht in die Hose, weil uns Destro-Verstärkung in den Rücken fällt.
Aber genau das ist es ja was wir alle wollen. Schlachten. Kämpfe. 
Oh, sicher, ich hab' mehr als einmal in meine Tastatur gebissen, als ich einen PC Crash hatte (ich glaube I-Tunes und WAR mögen sich nicht), oder wenn die FPS runtergingen und ich fast eine Diashow hatte. Verdammt, was hab ich geflucht, als mich eine Hexenkriegerin in den Nahkampf gezogen hat, aber das Zielwechseln über "Tab" alle anderen Gegner nur nicht die direkt vor mir ins Visier brachte. 
Ja, WAR hat seine Macken, und ich hoffe sehnlichst, daß Mythic das unter Kontrolle bekommt, und ich hoffe wirklich, daß _ALLE_ WAR Spieler in den Genuss kommen, WAR so zu spielen.
Also, ich freu mich schon, wenn ich mich heut Nacht um 22:00 wieder für meine 2 Stunden einloggen kann, und mit etwas Glück, den einen oder anderen Destro ins Kriegslager schicken kann, bevor ich "gerezzt" werden muß.
In diesem Sinne:
Liebe Grüße an alle Ordnungsspiler auf Hergig, und (fast so liebe) Grüße an alle Zerstörungsspieler auf Hergig.
Mit euch macht es einen Höllenspaß hier.
CU
Illilsalmar


----------



## Raphi-Hergig (8. Dezember 2008)

Ohne jetzt deinen und meinen Server schlecht zu machen , aber wo seid ihr den bitte RvR technich ?

Bis auf dem Sonntag wo ihr uns überrannt habt kommt ihr doch leider nicht aus den Löchern wenn ihr auch nur einen Destro seht im RvR . Die letzten Tage sind so tot im t4 .....

Und RvR heisst für mich sich jeden Abend zu moschen und das richtig mit 60+ Leuten und mehr. Und nicht wir haben irgendwo mit 5 Leuten nen Turm erobert .

Mfg Da Besta Ork von da Serva


----------



## Atroniss (8. Dezember 2008)

vieleicht schreibt er das auch so , mit den Hintergedanken das Leute dann auf den leeren Server anfangen


----------



## Umpapalumpa (8. Dezember 2008)

Der Einzige der ständig gemoscht wird ist so ein dicker Schwarzork, der von unseren WL immer zu uns gepullt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nee, aber mal Scherz beiseite, hast Recht Raphi, komischerweise lief von Do-Sa sogut wie nix im RvR, gestern allerdings wars richtig nett. Hin und her in Drachenwacht.
Ich weiß zwar auch nicht woran es lag, aber Gerüchte lassen verlauten das wir warten das Ihr endlich mal Reikland oder Kadrintal lockt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raphi-Hergig (8. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ihr uns nicht immer es T3 wegnehmen würdet könnten wir das auch schaffen , nur ist unsere Anzahl an T3 spielern ark klein...
Aber wir haben jetzt schon 2 große anläufe gehabt was Reikland anging aber weiter als 90 kommen wir nicht...
Pqs , Sz anmeldungen etc helfen leider nicht fürs letzte stück

Nur bezweifel ich mal das wir überhaupt locken können seid dem patch


----------



## Metzelkoch (8. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab nen 40er auf Hergig und ich spiele seid 2 wochen auf nem anderen Server!
Zu den Zeiten wo ich on bin war immer alles Rot aber auch wirklich alles. (bin destro)
Einmal wurdes alles geraided ( Ordnung Nachts und Zerstörung Morgens) das wars.

Will den Server nicht schlecht reden aber deshalb bin ich grad am Twinken wenn sich das ändert schau ich wohl auch nochmal rein.

Mfg


----------



## Dencarion (9. Dezember 2008)

Hmmmm...vielleicht bin ich leichter zufrieden zu stellen? Ich weiß nicht. 
Aber wie gesagt, wir waren eigentlich immer mit einem kompletten KT (in der Drachenwacht) unterwegs, zwischendurch auch mal 2 bzw 2 1/2.

Auch gestern, waren wir mit einem KT unterwegs, ihr auch mit mindestens einem - ja ich weiß, das sind keine 60+, aber wie gesagt, ich bin wohl einfacher zufrieden zu stellen. 
Um die eine Burg haben wir auch ganz gut gekämpft - leider haben wir es nicht geschafft euren Seiteneingang zu bewachen, und so konntet ihr die Burg deffen, uns sogar im Ausfall fast whipen.
Aber als wir dann die andere Burg angegriffen haben, ging's dann besser, und wir haben uns die Burg geholt.
Jaja, ich weiß: "Screenshot or it didn't happen"
Jetzt bin ich nicht so der beste Screenshooter, aber ein paar hab ich doch gefunden. Bei den meisten sieht man aber schon, daß wir mit vollem KT unterwegs waren (jaja, keine 60+, aber für mich genug - UND jeden Abend)
Hier noch ein kleiner Screen für Raphi von gestern im Burghof:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider hab' ich keine echten Gefechtsscreens (da bin ich zu alt für, im Kampf auch noch Screens zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ), aber vielleicht ist ja der eine oder andere nette dabei:
http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm48/Ku...mview=slideshow

CU


----------



## Raphi-Hergig (9. Dezember 2008)

Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja Gestern war doch mal wieder angenehm auch wenn wir öfters es nachsehen hatten weil viele Inis waren so war es doch ein schönes hin und her ... Aber wer läst schon gerne auf sich sitzten nicht aktiv zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bestell Draco mal schöne grüße , der hat jetzt nen neuen Erzfeind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nachdem er mich 20x gezogen hat in 2 min (SZ) wird er jetzt mal erleben wie ätzend es ist einen immer am Ar... zu haben . Und einen Ork kann man leider nicht abspotten


----------



## Thialg (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wo du warst Raphi, aber bei uns sind momentan meist 2 KT am Start. Ich bin zwar momentan net jeden Tag dabei aber meine Frau spielt und da seh ich was los ist.
Nur auf eurer Seite sind fast nur neue Namen am Start was uns ein wenig verwundert.
Wo sind den alle, macht ihr nur Pve.
Jedenfalls weichen die meisten Destros uns aus und holen lieber eine unbesetzte Burg, während wir es zumindest versuchen eine mit Inhalt zu knacken.
Doch durch viele neue Spieler auf unserer Seite haben die Raidleiter auch Probleme erstmal Ordnung in den Haufen zu bringen.

Nur gewöhnt euch mal ab, bei Open RVR euch in die Schlucht zu stürzen, weil wenn ich hinterher schieße bekomme ich die volle Rp und ihr seit auch tot.

Lieber im Kampf sterben als in den Tot springen.

Grüße

Helsina 40er Hexenjäger
Celdris 21er Ritter des Sonnenordens und kommender Alptraum der Destros


----------



## Pantezza (9. Dezember 2008)

hehe was denkste von wem wir die spring taktik übernommen haben ? :-P

und die ganze woche war doch relativ wenig bis gar nix los, hier und da haste ma nen solokill hingelegt(BTW wieso haben die mein 3. silence gefixed? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie soll man da noch heiler legen können?)

spezielle grüsse an Yasir, der uns egstern 2 ma innerhalb von 4 Minuten in den KT reingerrannt ist ;-) mein mitleid haste:-)

und wieso sollten wir uns einer relativen 1/1,3 übermacht stellen wo wir nichtma 3 heiler haben?

is doof is aber so

auch wens gestern recht feine gefechte, gab oder taktische Züge...
aber mit 2 heiler gegen nen Order KT wo du dir sicher sein kannst das jedesmal mind. 4 mit von der party sind, kannste total knicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja hoff ma das sich das recht fix ändert, mit der heilerverteilung usw. so ises nämlich echt ein kraftakt da was gegenzuhalten...

ind diesem sinne, auf nettes schlachten ;-)


----------



## Dab0 (9. Dezember 2008)

jo war wieder nett mit euch obwohl ihr schwer zu fassen wart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raphi-Hergig (10. Dezember 2008)

Ach war das gestern Abend schön zusehen wie 1-2Kts der Ordnung am Aufgang zum Burgherren zerschlagen wird von einer unterzahl...
Ist zwar spielerich gesehen keine Glanztat da man ja nur mit Tanks Blockt und der Rest Aoe spamt aber es klappt und das auch nur mit einem Healer.


----------



## Dencarion (10. Dezember 2008)

Ja gestern war lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also, hier die "offizielle, und vollkommen unparteiische" Reportage von mir.

Gestern abend gegen 21:30 kam ich endlich on, und leider schien nicht viel los zu sein in der Drachenwacht. Die Karte mal wieder komplett rot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Allianz-Chat auch ruhig.
Doch im Kriegslager der Allianz hüpfte ein kleiner, dicker Zwerg herum.
Der unermüdliche Mulle, oder offiziell Mulgor Matschpull.
Da ich ja wußte was den Zwerg am meisten freut, flüsterte ich "Blutwurst"
Schwupps!
Und schon war ich im KT.
Relativ schnell war er zu 3/4 voll (der KT, nicht der Zwerg, der ist immer voll) und wir legten los. Gleich an der Brücke ein kleines Empfangskommitee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wir aber schnell aus dem Weg schafften.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir eroberten dann, recht sang- und klanglos die Schlachtfeldziele, und kassierten gemütlich den Ruf.
Am letzten Schlachtfeldziel kam es zu einem kleinen Gemetzel, bei dem, unter anderem, *Raphi* fiel.
Und hier muß ich mich gaaaaaaaaanz lieb bei ihm bedanken, für das nette Geschenk:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
OK, übermütig wie wir waren rannten wir hoch zum Kriegslager der Zerstörung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die ersten Gegner gingen down



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Holla, wer kommt den da?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Öhm? Ein Gegenangriff? Hier?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aua!

Naja, nun wussten wir zwar was uns erwartete, aber wir sammelten uns wieder im Kriegslager (da wir fast komplett gewhiped waren) und gingen wieder zum Angriff über.
Die Erste Burg, obwohl geclaimed, ging schnell down:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann, voller Siegeswillen und mit stolz geschwellter Brust, ging's dann zur zweiten Burg:
*"Foloh zeh Dwarf"*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


obwohl wir schnell durch das äußere Tor kamen, erkannten wir genauso schnell, daß man uns erwartete



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber weiter ging's



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und rein in die Burg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann wurd's etwas undurchsichtig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und leider konnten wir nicht verhindern, daß wir von 2 Seiten angegriffen wurden.
Oben der Tank-block mit Schami (WIR haben 3 gezählt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) und von hinten der Rest



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und so ging's hin und her



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und leider schafften wir nichts mehr.
Unser Nachschub kam nicht in die Burg, wir kamen weder vor noch zurück, und dann seid ihr runter-gecharged, und wir wurden aus der Burg gefegt.
Da das dann auch ziemlich genau Mitternacht war, musste ich dann off, und soweit ich weiß löste sich der KT auf.
War wirklich lustig, ihr seid uns perfekt in die Parade gefahren (auch wenn wir nie mehr als ein kompletter KT waren), und in der letzen Burg habvt ihr uns sauber in die Zange genommen.
Mein Dank an alle Mitstreiter, und ein ganz großer Dank an den unermüdlichen Mulgor und seine Blutwurst, für den tollen Raid-Lead.
Also, bis heut abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier noch der Link zur entsprechenden Slideshow:
http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm48/Ku...mview=slideshow
CU


----------



## Dencarion (11. Dezember 2008)

Au..Argh!
Das tat weh gestern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Irgendwie war alles durcheinander, konfus und alles andere als erfolgreich. Mein Hinterteil wurde mir ganz schon verkloppt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber fangen wir mal von vorne an.
Nach dem Download des Hotfixes gings los, allerdings bemerkte ich gleich von Anfang an extreme Lags und FPS Einbrüche, wie ich sie bisher nicht kannte.
Im Kriegslager am Arashan Pass stand keine Gruppe herum, doch ich sah, daß ein KT bereits unterwegs war. Also schnell aufgesattelt und durch die Überreste des Scharmützels geritten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Über die große Brücke direkt zum Pakt der Flamme, wo ich half Verstärkungen der Zerstörung abzufangen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und dann nachdem wir durch's Tor waren, vom Hof aus Abfangjäger gespielt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Raphi drängte immer wieder durch's Tor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und als wir das innere Tor auf einige wenige Prozent runter hatten, ritten wir davon



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zur Geißel des Drachenbrechers



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zu dieser Zeit sagh es aus, als würde die gesamte Drachenwacht brennen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und hier wurde offensichtlich wie chaotisch wir unterwegs waren. 
Zerstückelt, in kleinen Gruppen. Und das nur weil sehr viele nicht im TS waren!

Hallo?!?! 
Wie soll das in einem Kriegstrupp funktionieren, wenn die Leute nicht im TS sind. Meint ihr ein Leader kann die ganze Zeit Befehle tippen?
Ihr müsst ja keine Arien singen im TS, keine Angst, und wenn ihr kein Micro habt isses auch nicht schlimm. 
*Aber kommt ins TS und hört zu!*
Unglaublich.

Also haben wir den Angriff abgebrochen und uns via RvR Chat im Kriegslager wieder gesammelt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von dort ging's direkt zu Pelgoraths Glut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wir spielten ein bissel Verstecken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber nachdem niemand kam und nach uns suchte, gingen wir weiter zu Klagenfeuers Annäherung, wo wir dann an der Brücke in ein Scharmützel verwickelt wurden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wieder kam es zu den gerne gesehenen Brückensprüngen (von denen ich leider keinen Screenie hab)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nachdem wir über die Brücke waren, mussten wir nur noch die einzelnen Übriggebliebenen einsammeln



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so fanden wir uns wieder beim Pakt der Flamme



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


doch hier kämpften wir nur kurz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wir ritten zum letzen Schlachtfeldziel.

Ja, und hier passierte es dann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zunächst habt ihr uns (wieder einmal) mit einer kleineren Gruppe angelockt, und wir sind (wieder einmal) wie die Lemminge hinter euch her.
Tolle Show.
Die rote Welle traf uns voll



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwann stand ich plötzlich nicht mehr in der dritten Reihe, sondern ganz vorne. Unsere Tanks waren weggeschmolzen, die Heiler kamen nicht mehr nach mit heilen....
Whipeout

Tja, und was dann im Kriegslager noch übrig war, verkrümelte sich recht zügig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich muß gestehen, ich hatte auch keinen Bock mehr (Schande über mich), und hab' mich für wichtige Erledigungen nach Altdorf verzogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, so genau weiß ich nicht an was es lag, nachdem wir alle im TS hatten, ging es zunächst recht gut, und alle sind dem Raidleader gefolgt. Aber naja, dann haben wir uns von der Übermacht der Zerstörung doch aufreiben lassen.
Vielleicht gibt's auch einen Bericht von der Gegenseite? Wie habt ihr den gestrigen Abend empfunden?
CU
Illi


----------



## Gwarosch (12. Dezember 2008)

wollt hier ja auchmal zu schreiben und zustimmen.

Hergig oRvR da is es lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wollt gestern meinen begleitern folgen die es zu eilig hatten und nich auf mich gewartet hatten, also solo ab in die rvr zone.

bin ja zwerg und hab keine angst *fg

kaum bei der hohen bruecke angekommen sehe ich schon nen pärchen destros auf der bruecke warten.
na egal sagte ich mir, kopf einziehen und mitten rein.
rein aus reflex auf die taste "runenaxt" gekloppt, mit passender taktik drinne, und schon sah ich 2 destros ueber den rand der bruecke in die tiefe fliegen.

vieleicht nich die feine art, aber nach nem scheiss tag war das doch nen aufheiterndes erlebnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## Raphi-Hergig (13. Dezember 2008)

Endlich gabs die Schelle für die Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir konnten Reikland locken und auch sehr schön in die Festung Raiden ... Tagesziel war erreicht !
Das wir die nicht nehmen war ja irgendwo schon klar , da sich wieder alle BWs auf dem Server versammeln um ihren großen moment im Aoe spammen vorzubereiten beim Kommandant.
Aber es nächste mal passiert das nicht zur Prime Time und dann seid ihr angeschiessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da KriegsLord Raphi


----------



## Irn-Bru (13. Dezember 2008)

genau seht es als kleinen Probelauf an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das wir die Festung nicht einnehmen würden war vorher klar,war ja auch nicht das Ziel gewesen. Vielmehr wollten wir verschiedene Dinge testen und probieren. Besonders als wir bemerkten das ihr uns ungestört Reikland locken lasst, wußten wir das ich euch schön in der Festung verschanzt habt. Wieso waren da eigentlich so viele lowlevel? Lvl 20 usw. ein paar stecken immer noch in meinen Schuhsohlen *kratz*.


aber alles in allem war es ein sehr schöner Abend der richtig viel spaß gemacht, von ctd und der miesen Fps(naja kein Wunder bei geschätzten 150-200 Spielern) in der Festung mal abgesehen. Auch die Action anschließend in Praag war sehr spaßig.


Nicht mehr lange und Altdorf wird brennen (is aber noch ein bisschen Arbeit notwendig)











We are Destruction. Resistance is futile


----------



## Batzenbaer (13. Dezember 2008)

Soso in der Festung verschanzt?
So wie ich das im Allychat mitbekommen habe,waren eigentlich alle in Instanzen verstreut,mich eingeschlossen.
Da ich mit meinem Ritter in Düsterberg war,hab ich den anderen in der Gruppe gesagt,sie sollen Reikland deffen gehen auch wenn sie keinen 40er haben.
Auch nen 25er Runi reicht um meinen Explosionsschaden wegzuheilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Dann gabs ja noch Hilfestellung vom Server in Sachen Ladebug,so das sich fast jeder der Reikland wollte,in ner Endlos Ladeschleife wiederfand und erstmal Game neustarten musste.

So gross war der Moment eigentlich nicht,die 3 Mann die mal im Lordraum vorbeischauten waren nicht der Rede wert.
Glaube der Grossteil von euch,wurde wohl schon in den unteren Etagen zu Kleinholz verarbeitet.
Da gabs in Praag in der Nordburg mehr Futter für meinen Feuerregen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja klar PT Raids haben das so an sich,das sie ne Herausforderung sind.Mittwochs 3:00 konnte man in DAoC auch immer easy Relikte holen.

Mal zur Aussage das immer alles "rot" ist....
Ist kein wunder,ich kann Wochentags um 1:00 ausloggen und die Zone ist komplett blau,15:00 beim wiedereinloggen wieder rot.
So lange 6er Gruppen Burgen holen können und nachts um 3:00 paar Destros Lust auf goldene Beutel haben,
wird sich dadran auch nix ändern.

PSrachenwacht verkommt langsam zum Emain von WAR.KL=Portalkeeps und Burgen=Gates.
Würd mich freuen wenn sich das jetzt nach Praag verlagert mit seinen engen Gängen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem gibs im Imperium A4 wesentlich bessere Belohnungen als bei den Hochelfen hehe.
Jedenfalls aus Sicht einens BW.Helm und Umhang mit +%Crit reizen sehr und dann lohnt auch wieder der nächste Feuerregen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## paxa (13. Dezember 2008)

Raphi-Hergig schrieb:


> Endlich gabs die Schelle für die Ordnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hm also bei mir ist reikland blau und gelockt =) wird dann doch nix mit altdorf wird brennen =P


----------



## Marusha (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich war gestern abend bei der Schlacht dabei....mit meinem sagenhaften 20er RP......es war schon ein Erlebnis so eine "Schlacht" mitgemacht zu haben und ich freue mich schon wenn mein BW endlich in die Nähe der 40 kommt.....dann kann ich mich auch oben auf die Mauer stellen......hab nen fetten Heiler hinter mir und harre der Dinge die kommen mögen ;-)

Die Performance war leider extrem übelst...habe alle Grafikeinstellungen runtergestellt...hat aber nicht so wirklich viel gebracht.....die Server scheinen einfach viel zu lahm zu sein.....da bin ich dann doch ziemlich enttäuscht....

Also aufs nächste Mal....vielleicht stehen wir dann vor eurer Stadt?? ;-)

Renovartio/Pyronico von den Sturmfalken....


----------



## Irn-Bru (13. Dezember 2008)

> Soso in der Festung verschanzt?
> So wie ich das im Allychat mitbekommen habe,waren eigentlich alle in Instanzen verstreut,mich eingeschlossen.
> Da ich mit meinem Ritter in Düsterberg war,hab ich den anderen in der Gruppe gesagt,sie sollen Reikland deffen gehen auch wenn sie keinen 40er haben.
> Auch nen 25er Runi reicht um meinen Explosionsschaden wegzuheilen smile.gif.
> ...






Das locken hat sicher 1,5-2 std gedauert,da kann mir keiner erzählen das ihr euch nicht in der Festung gesammelt habt,war ja genug Zeit....

Und natürlich hattet nur ihr den tollen Ladebug, der Server ist auf unserer Seite....ist doch klar *ironie off*


Stell das bitte nicht so dar als hättet ihr mal eben mit 5 Mann die Festung verteidigt, während der Rest von Euch in Instanzen war oder den Ladebug hatte.
Auf Hergig herrscht ein sehr angenehmes Verhältnis zwischen Zerstörung und Ordnung im Forum, kein dummes geflame oder sonst was. Nur leider tragen solche Beiträge wie deiner dazu bei das sich sowas leicht ändern kann. Respektiert die Gegenseite genauso wie sie euch respektiert.









> hm also bei mir ist reikland blau und gelockt =) wird dann doch nix mit altdorf wird brennen =P



hm verstehe den Satz nicht......bist du gestern nicht on gewesen? Sobald man die Festung angreift hat man 60min Zeit den Burgherren zu killen...wenn man es nicht schafft sind Reikland und Praag nicht mehr gelockt und gehören wieder den Verteidigern...


----------



## paxa (13. Dezember 2008)

oh doch war ich und war auch in der burg =) das war so am frühen abend aber wenn man schon eine zone um 3:30 UHr locken muss =) 
ist das so wie es raphi geschrieben hat ned so der hit 
kann mich auch noch errinnern das er in irgend einen fred meinte das wir uns verstecken und im orvr nix los ist 
naja um die zeit kein wunder


----------



## Solace (13. Dezember 2008)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Das locken hat sicher 1,5-2 std gedauert,da kann mir keiner erzählen das ihr euch nicht in der Festung gesammelt habt,war ja genug Zeit....
> 
> Und natürlich hattet nur ihr den tollen Ladebug, der Server ist auf unserer Seite....ist doch klar *ironie off*


Ob Du's nun glaubst oder nicht, beim flip von Reikland waren vielleicht 2 Gruppen in Reikwald - mehr nicht. Bei Eurem ersten Ansturm waren ca. 1,5-2 KTS in der Festung, der Rest war noch unterwegs / wurde aussen gestoppt.
... davon das der Ladebug nur auf Ordnungsseite eingetreten wäre, les ich nix. Also calm down und behalt Deine Ironie - sie ist nicht angebracht.



Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Wieso waren da eigentlich so viele lowlevel? Lvl 20 usw. ein paar stecken immer noch in meinen Schuhsohlen *kratz*.


Bei Eurem letzten Ansturm waren geschätzte 4, mit bisserl übertreiben 5 KTs Deffer drin. Das war so gut wie alles was sich aufbieten liess. Wenn Dich immernoch ernsthaft nach dem warum fragst, schaust mal welche Seite auf dem Server Bonus kriegt. Ist aussagekräftiger als waralytics / wardb / buffed-Statistiken.



Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Auf Hergig herrscht ein sehr angenehmes Verhältnis zwischen Zerstörung und Ordnung im Forum, kein dummes geflame oder sonst was. Nur leider tragen solche Beiträge wie deiner dazu bei das sich sowas leicht ändern kann. Respektiert die Gegenseite genauso wie sie euch respektiert.


....


Raphi-Hergig schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt deinen und meinen Server schlecht zu machen , aber wo seid ihr den bitte RvR technich ?
> 
> Bis auf dem Sonntag wo ihr uns überrannt habt kommt ihr doch leider nicht aus den Löchern wenn ihr auch nur einen Destro seht im RvR . Die letzten Tage sind so tot im t4 .....


.... ein Beispiel von der ersten Seite hier. Könnt problemlos noch mehrere aufzeigen wo Tenor ist: Ordnung rennt nur, Destro in Unterzahl und kaum Heiler wischt in einer geilen Aktion den Boden eines Keeps mit 2 KTs Ordlern durch AE-spam, um dann gleich über AE-spamende BWs in der Festung zu lästern.

Wenn so Eurer Respekt aussieht, verzichten wir dankend.

Flintana


----------



## lanier (13. Dezember 2008)

hehe auf den screenshots steh ich ja neben Illi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, war lustig, wenn auch ein bisschen kopflos


----------



## Irn-Bru (13. Dezember 2008)

> Wenn so Eurer Respekt aussieht, verzichten wir dankend


.

hmm ja nach dem heutigen Abend muß ich meine Aussage wohl überdenken. Ihr wart im Donnerberg derbe in der Überzahl habt alles weggemäht. Geil dachte ich das wird ein spannender Abend. Und was war? nix war. Ihr habt alles eingenommen und habt euch verdrückt, achne einmal habt ihr ja noch die eine burg zurückgeholt, wie ihr das gemacht habt darüber möchte ich mich nicht weiter auslassen. Tickets sind raus und der jenige der den BH runterbugt hat sollte demnächst von einem GM hören. Weis ja nicht was da ablief, vll war es ja auch nur ein random aber das war echt das letzte. Sowas hat keine von beiden Seiten nötig.

Nachdem wir in Reikland paar Ziele geholt hatten(natürlich ohne Gegenwehr), traffen wir ein paar von euch dann in DW an wo ihr grad paar sfz eingenommen hattet....ätzend

Warum macht ihr RVR nur um sfz und Burgen  für Ruf und Einfluss einzunehmen und dann wieder auf retap zu warten? Nach dem heutigen Abend muß man das echt glauben....mit ner riesen Überzahl alles einnehmen,sich verdrücken und warten bis wieder alles eingenommen ist.....langweilig


----------



## paxa (14. Dezember 2008)

hust jetzt lass mal die kirche im dorf erstens war das standart bei der zerstörung das sie von t2 bis t4 früher mit dem bug die burgen geraidet haben wo wir oben gestanden sind 

ka was heute gelaufen ist war oq machen was mich immer noch ankotzt 
mir wäre auch lieber gewesen das ich ein paar zerstörungstypen den kopf gespalten hätte aber das kommt bestimmt noch 

aber ich finde es eine frechheit zu behaupten das wir im orvr uns ned blicken lassen wenn ihr in der früh unter der woche raidet 
spielt doch lieber pve dann wäre allen geholfen =P 
wir sind da
schau dir mal die reno punkte von der ordnung an und von der zerstörung kommt bestimmt nicht 
von burgen und schlachtfeldzielen einehmen ^^ 
erst denken dann schreiben =P 

alles weitere wird auf den schlachtfeld ausgetragen 
so dann


----------



## Batzenbaer (14. Dezember 2008)

Ob Du es glaubst oder nicht,aber meiner einer schaut nicht alle 5min sich die Karte an um zu schauen wie das Kräfteverhältnis ausschaut.
Schon gar nicht wenn ich als Tank in ner Inni bin.
So kam der Zonelock und wir haben noch unsere PQ dort fertig gemacht bevor wir Richtung Reikland aufbrachen.

Aber klar...ich stand den ganzen Freitag in der Festung und hab dort Biwak gemacht,weil ich ja wusste das ihr kommt *Ironie off*

Also mal Bälle Flach halten.3 von 6 Mann aus meiner Gruppe hatten diese Ladebug.Hab weder behauptet er war Ordler only bezogen noch sonstwas.
Nur das es mal ebend noch nen Zeitverzögerung war,bis man in die Festung kam.
Aber leg ruhig alles so aus wie Du es gerne haben willst.

Wenn ich nach 6h nonstop RvR,PQs,Szenarios und dann noch Burgen holen,ne Auszeit brauche,liegt das wohl an meinem Alter.
Sry aber ihr Destros steht auch nicht immer auf der Matte zum RvR wenn ich gerade Lust drauf habe.

Zum verkriechen...also bin ja erst seit Servertransfer hier,aber mein Eindruck ist,dass ihr uns im RvR immer aus dem Weg geht.
Lieber schnell paar SfZ oder Burgen in ner Zone holen wo kein Schwein ist,als sich mal zu stellen.
Mit stellen mein ich net wie Lemminge aus dem KL zu kommen um sich umzergen zu lassen.


----------



## Mulgor (14. Dezember 2008)

Aaalso.... auf Hergig is es trotzdem lustig, das die eine Seite oder auch mal die andere Seite kein Bock auf RvR hat, oder keine Leute zusammen bekommt, das ist doch allgemein bekannt.

Gibt halt auch mal Tage an denen wir in Inis sind oder in Alli-Meetings stecken, Nachwuchs fördern, Inis machen oder Imba-items farmen wollen.... wir werden in Zukunft ein paar Npcs für euch losschicken, wenn Mythic nix dagegen hat, am besten so nen Paar Lvl 40 Heldenkommandantsuperburglords die euch ne Weile beschäftigen.

Aber an Tagen wie heute, wird sogar mal nen Sector zurück gepushed (übribegens erst das 2. Mal auf hergig von Order Seite) von daher freu ich mich auch schon mal auf die erste Destro-Festung, die wir nach Generaltstabsmäsiger Blutwurst-taktik einfach mal einnehmen werden.... den König werden wir zerlegen und in Scheiben an euch zurück schicken, wenn ihr das Lösegeld bezahlt, das wir verlangen :-)))


in diesem Sinne!

Frohes metzeln und angenehme Träume!

Möge die beste Fraktion gewinnen


CU!

Mulgor Matschpull (aka. Mulle) @hergig

P.S. 

Warum euer Lord in Blutfaust auf einmal bei uns unten war, kann leider keiner erklären, wir wissen auch net wie das passiert ist...
werd vielleicht sogar nen Ticket schreiben deswegen (war dabei), hab mir eigentlich nur eins gedacht: "geil, jetzt kriegt ihrs lordbugging von t2 und t3 zurück"
von daher: erstmal an die eigene Nase packen!

wie gesagt, keine Absicht, hoffentlich purer Zufall, bedankt euch bei Mythic und net bei den lieben Ordis, die so gern mit euch Versteck spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (14. Dezember 2008)

dann erklärt mir doch mal wo ihr wart,nachdem ihr im Donnerberg alles eingenommen hattet?


----------



## Solace (14. Dezember 2008)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> dann erklärt mir doch mal wo ihr wart,nachdem ihr im Donnerberg alles eingenommen hattet?


Lockversuch inklusive Vorbereitung startete um 2 Uhr nachmittags und ging nonstop bis 7 Uhr irgendwas abends. Ein grosser Teil ging noch Donnerberg um ein direkten Relock zu verhindern, welcher teilweise befürchtet wurde. Abendessen? Mal vom PC aufstehen und sich die Beine vertreten? Das Leben ausserhalb des Spiels leben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir haben nun mal nicht die Masse an Spielern, um dauerhaft Druck auf die Gegenseite auszuüben - was'n so schwer daran zu verstehen? Du willst mehr Gegner? Roll Order auf fast jedem Server.


----------



## latosa (14. Dezember 2008)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> dann erklärt mir doch mal wo ihr wart,nachdem ihr im Donnerberg alles eingenommen hattet?


wir haben nicht soviel spieler um rund um die uhr 2kts zu stellen lösch deinen z char komm zur ordnung dann haste genug gegner


----------



## Irn-Bru (14. Dezember 2008)

ok ok ich gebs auf jeder sieht sich selbst im Recht, was ja nur menschlich ist. Sparen wir uns lieber die Energie fürs RVR auf...

So wie es momentan läuft ist es ja schon 100x besser als vor den Servertransfers und den RVR Veränderungen. Noch bisschen mehr Engagement von beiden Seiten und die Schlachtfelder werden so richtig brennen!!


Auf das sich unsere Klingen kreuzen und unsere Zauber vernichtend einschlagen.....WAAAGH


----------



## latosa (14. Dezember 2008)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> ok ok ich gebs auf jeder sieht sich selbst im Recht, was ja nur menschlich ist. Sparen wir uns lieber die Energie fürs RVR auf...
> 
> So wie es momentan läuft ist es ja schon 100x besser als vor den Servertransfers und den RVR Veränderungen. Noch bisschen mehr Engagement von beiden Seiten und die Schlachtfelder werden so richtig brennen!!
> 
> ...


das hat mit recht haben nix zutun wir haben nun mahl nicht soviel spieler und nach 7stunden raid brauch jeder mahl ne pause was meinste was mir meine frau erzählen würde wenn ich 12stunden vor dem pc sitzen würde?


----------



## Marusha (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich bekomme ja leider noch net so mit was im T4 Bereich abgeht...traue mich da noch nicht so richtig hin.....die 40er Hexen killen mich immer so fix *wein*......ansonsten fand ich die Aktion unseres KT-Führers ganz gelungen in Avelorn bzw. dann am Nordpass.....leider musste ich wegen Müdigkeit früh off....ja...nennt mich Pussy.....

Aber ansonsten ist das Kräfteverhältnis nun mal nicht wegzudiskutieren.....die Zerstörung hat hier nun mal eine deutliche Überzahl und da ist eben so, dass mehr Leute auch mehr Zeit haben...dazu brauche ich keinen Doktortitel um das zu verstehen...ich hoffe du auch net...

Ansonsten gibt ein Teil von uns echt sein Bestes um die Schlacht ausgeglichen zu halten....was manchmal ja auch klappt.
Ich werde aber das Gefühl net los, als hole die Zerstörung die Ziele und Burgen lieber nachts ohne Gegenwehr.....oder ist as wirklich spät abends wenn ich schon im Bett liege und ein Teil von der Ordnung sogar noch verteidigt? 

Pyronico/Sturmfalken


----------



## Dencarion (15. Dezember 2008)

Sagt mal, war euch irgendwie langweilig?
Was ist das für ein neuer Sport unsere NPC und Questgeber im Kriegslager abzufarmen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erinnert mich irgendwie an das andere Spiel mit 3 Buchstaben wo es mal "in" war Questgeber und Flugmeister zu killn. So mal ein bissl rox00rn.
Ist euren 40ern langweilig?
Komisch, in der Drachenwcht war zu dem Zeitpunkt einiges im RvR los.....
Aber naja, wer meint so ziegen zu müssen wie toll er ist....arme Zestörung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gleich kommt eine größer Reportage vom Wochenende, ich musste mir hier erstmal ein bissel Lust machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
CU


----------



## Pantezza (15. Dezember 2008)

Marusha schrieb:


> Ich werde aber das Gefühl net los, als hole die Zerstörung die Ziele und Burgen lieber nachts ohne Gegenwehr.....oder ist as wirklich spät abends wenn ich schon im Bett liege und ein Teil von der Ordnung sogar noch verteidigt?




tja so gings uns vorm servertrans:-)

alles in allem bleiben wir uns ja eh nix schuldig...

so und um mal etwas anzustacheln XD

MULGOR DAS SIND NUR GROSSE REDEN, IHR MÜSST ERSTMA AN UNSERE FESTUNG KOMMEN, habt ihr die eine fehlt euch die andere ;-)
bis ihr BEI UNSERM KING seid vergehn noch 2 jahre, weil bis dahin dann wider am system rumgepatcht wird das man ne zone mit 5 mann locken kann :-P

stacheln aus  ;-)


PS: Schwarzork sucht 1on1 kämpfe ;-)
rainer_chris@hotmail.com
pls mit charklasse, lvl und rr wens geht:-)


----------



## Dencarion (15. Dezember 2008)

So, jetzt hab' ich endlich Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aaalso, Donnerstag konnt ich leider nicht spielen, da ich ein Geschäftsessen hatte, naja RL und so.
Zu Freitag sag ich eigentlich nur "Never play on Patchday", da ging sogar die Screenshottaste nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber natürlich wollte jeder das neue RvR Gefühl austesten, und so fanden wir uns in Praag wieder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo ich dann leider mit einer Gruppe Versprengter Nachzügler in einer der einsamen und dunklen Gassen von Praag mitten in einen roten Kriegstrupp gerannt bin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie das ausging könnt ihr euch ja denken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Den Rest des Freitags hab ich dann mit meiner Skillung verbracht.

*Samstag* _(bitte denkt daran, ich bin meist erst ab 22:00 on, daher bietet die "Reportage" nur ein kurzes Zeitschnipsel)_
Samstag abend begann in der Drachenwacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo wir dann schnell einen Angriff auf den Geißelkeep starteten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir kamen gut rein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Doch dann kam Verstärkung der Zerstörung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wir fanden uns im Kriegslager wieder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach kurzem Sammeln ging's wieder los, und wir überrannten erst einmal eine kleine Gruppe Destros



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zogen dann gleich weiter zum Geißelkeep



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da der Keep gut gedefft war, beschlossen wir erstmal die Schlachtfeldziele weiter zu machen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um die Deff evtl, zu schächen oder ganz abzuziehen, wollten wir nun den Donnersberg angreifen. Dazu mussten wir aber ins Kriegslager.
Und wie kommt man da am schnellsten hin? 
Richtig, mit sterben.
Da wir das aber mit Style tun wollten, beschlossen wir "*The Charge of the Light Brigade*" nachzustellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So, bitte stellt euch als Hintergrundmusik Iron Maiden und "The Trooper" vor.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Farbig sortiert nahmen wir Aufstellung vor dem Destro Kriegslager, und dann ritten wir los...
Mitten in das Kriegslager und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schauten mal wie weit jeder kam bevor er starb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Keiner schaffte es ganz durch, aber das war ja eh nicht das Ziel.
Also ging's weiter auf den Donnersberg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und gleich zur Blutfaust



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nachdem wir diesen Keep hatten ging's nach Karag Karak



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und den Keep brachen wir recht zügig auf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als wir so beide Keeps auf dem Donnersberg hatten, ging's wieder zurück in die Drachenwacht, da war ja noch ein Keep der auf uns wartete



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also griffen wir wieder den Geißelkeep an



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und legten den Lord



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von Destro-Verstärkungen blieben nur die Mounts stehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach ritten wir weiter zum Pakt der Flamme und löschten den Lord aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann versammelten wir uns wieder vor'm Destro-Kriegslager



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und es gab ein paar schöne Kämpfe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da sich die Destro-Seite zu dieser Zeit nicht mehr direkt in Kämpfe wagte****, versuchten wir sie mit einigen Tricks aus dem Kriegslager zu locken, aber das war nicht so erfolgreich.
Also gaben wir vor die Drachenwacht wieder zu verlassen und ritten davon.

Als wir dann beobachten konnten, daß die Zerstörungsspieler das KL wieder verließen um die SFZ zurückzuholen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sind wir ihnen in den Rücken gefallen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war ein netter Abschluss für den Samstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_**** Hier muß ich anmerken, daß am Samstag vieeeele neue Namen auf Destro-seite dabei waren, und auch einige low-level (also so in meinem mid-30 Bereich) Spieler. Zwar waren einige der bekannten namen dabei, aber eben auch viele neue, unerfahrene Spieler. Zumindest sah's so aus._

Sonntag kommt gleich in einem zweiten Post.


----------



## Umpapalumpa (15. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal ein (versuchter) objektiver Bericht der Ereignisse von Freitag bis Sonntag auf Hergig, vor allem auch als Ansporn für neue (oder wechselnde) Spieler zu sehen, die noch eine Heimat suchen.


*Freitag, 12.12.*

Nach Mittag, neuer Patch war drauf, eingeloggt.

Ersteinmal alles wieder eingestellt und sich über die neuen Setboni gefreut. 1097 INT nun, ist aber noch nicht perfekt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann Gruppe gesucht, und schon startete ein KT in Drachenwacht, mal schauen was das so mit dem neuen Einfluss bringt.
Nachmittags dann nur ORvR, hin und her.

Zwischen 8 und 9 Uhr lockten die Destros dann Reikland.
Ich war einer der wenigen die den bevorstehenden Lock beobachteten (zumindest kam sonst nix über den Allychat). Aber wie oben schonmal angedeutet, ich hab ja eigentlich nur drauf gewartet das mal etwas passiert.

Als es klar war das der Lock in den nächsten Minuten kommt, bat ich alle per Allychat sich in die Festung zu bewegen. Ich hatte beim Zonen von Altdorf nach Reikwald auch den Ladebildschirm, wußte aber das ein Neustart des Spiels mich dann dort hinbringt. Als ich in Reikwald ankam waren mit mir 1-2 Gruppen auf dem Aussenwall und die Destros fluteten das Aussentor. Das ging sehr, sehr schnell down und wir verzogen uns ins Keep. Langsam schwoll die Anzahl unserer Leute auf 1,5-2 KT´s an, da Anfangs die Destros nicht sofort den hinteren Zugang zum Innenkeep verhinderten. Ich weiß das relativ genau, während ich vorne die Destros am Tor kloppen sah fragten Leute wo der Hintereingang zum Innenkeep sei, die dann wenig später neben mir standen.

Als das 2te Tor fiel waren wie gesagt knapp 2 KT´s von uns im Keep. Alle hoch zum Lord, Tanks blocken den Aufgang und ich stand mit 2 weiteren Feuermagiern hinter einer Säule und spammte AE in den Aufgang. Habe ein gutes System, aber bei einer solchen roten Flut waren nur noch 8-9 FPS drin, was allerdings für mich ausreichte.

Destros wurden gewiped, und abgesehen von dem Fehler nicht sofort und schnell vom ersten Tor mit vielen Leuten hinter das Keep zu laufen um Nachzügler zu töten, war der Lag (der bei vielen anderen sicher heftiger war wie bei mir) meiner Meinung nach der Grund für den Wipe. Man kennt das ja, stehst auf der Treppe, hinter dir bewegt sich keiner, vor dir auch nicht, und ständig nimmt man Schaden.

Gebt mir 10 Feuermagier, 8 Heiler und 6 Tanks, und wir deffen jede Festung gegen jede Anzahl Gegner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Destros versuchten dann noch 2x innerhalb der zur Verfügung stehenden Stunde den Angriff, aber da waren wir längst genug Spieler im Keep.

Danach versuchten Destros sofort wieder Praag zu locken, dies wurde aber von uns effektiv verhindert und es gab noch einige schöne ORvR-Schlachten.

Fazit:
Es war ein netter Versuch, aber auch nur weil wir es Euch praktisch erlaubten Reikland überhaupt zu locken. Vielleicht hättet Ihr es auch mit Gegenwehr in Reikland geschafft, aber ich persönlich glaube da müßt Ihr noch üben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Samstag, 13.12.*

Samstag für 14 Uhr war bei uns der erste Versuch geplant, auch mal eine Zone für Ordung zu locken. Alles wurde generalstabsmäßig geplant, wir trafen uns alle in Altdorf und bekamen über 4KT´s zusammen.
Währenddessen lockte Destro ohne Gegenwehr Praag wieder.
Nach 1,5 Stunden gings dann los, wir fielen in Kadrintal ein und rissen uns dort alles unter den Nagel. Nach und nach kamen immer mehr Zerstörungsspieler in ihrem Kriegslager dort an, wir schafften es aber sie dort größtenteils unter Kontrolle zu behalten, ab und zu wurde zwar mal wieder eine Schlachtfeldziel von ihnen erobert, aber wir holten sie schnell wieder zurück
Unser Plan schloß das T3 nicht mit ein, wir wollten die Masse an Spielern dazu nutzen PQ´s und Szenarien gleichzeitig zu machen und genügend fürs ORvR übrig zu haben.
Es gab abgesehen von Kämpfen keine richtig großen Schlachten, wir dominierten, und das praktisch direkt vor dem Kriegslager der Destros.
Bei 90% des Zonenlocks angekommen, ging uns doch ein wenig die Puste, da der Balken hoch und runter ging, aber schlußendlich schafften wir es, um 19 Uhr rum war Kadrintal wieder gelockt.
Danach verschoben sich die Kämpfe in den Donnerberg, es gab Kämpfe, wir eroberten den Sektor, danach verabschiedeten sich allerdings die meisten Spieler, es war schon eine super Leistung das fast alle bis zu 7 Stunden ausgehalten hatten.
Es gab zwar noch genügend Spieler die bei uns im ORvR weitermachten, allerdings schien es aus unserer Seite so das die große Masse an Destros, die wir in Kadrintal eigentlich erwartet hatten, jetzt urplötzlich in Donnerberg auftauchte, nachdem bei uns viele gegangen waren.
Zufall? Zusammenhang? Man weiß es nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit:
Primetime Zonenlock, mit Gegenwehr. Das war das erste Mal auf Hergig. Wir sind stolz (und können es auch sein!) 


*Sonntag, 14.12.*

Für mich persönlich der beste ORvR Tag bis jetzt. Und damit meine ich _nicht_ den Sieg der Ordung, sondern einfach: 8 Stunden Non-Stop ORvR Massenschlachten, taktische Scharmützel, Keepdeffs. 

*Endlich ist WAR!*

Zurück zum Ablauf. Wir raideten in Drachenwacht. Wir eroberten, und schon bald tauchte die rote Flut auf und schwappte wieder einmal meterhoch an das letzte blaue Keep in allen T4 Zonen überhaupt. Wir verschanzten uns, aber urplötzlich, nachdem das erste Tor auf war verschwanden alle Destros fluchtartig trotz imenser Übermacht. Da war uns klar, es läuft was anderes.
Möglich war zu dem Zeitpunkt nur Donnerberg. Also gings los. Leute motiviert, hingeflogen. Keeps erobert, Schlachtfeldziele erobert. Und da war sie wieder, die Flut, diesmal noch um einiges mehr als noch in Drachenwacht. Den Destros war es mit der Zone ernst. Sie spülten uns förmlich aus dem letzten Keep. *96%!*
Wir liefen aus dem Kriegslager sofort zum östlichsten Schlachtfeldziel, eroberten es praktisch kurz vor dem Zonenlock. Ich dachte noch: So, Suppe kurzfristig versalzen. 
Danach schafften wir es noch eins einzunehmen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt waren irgendwie aus der roten Flut einzelne Wellen geworden, bestimmt weil dieser Rückwurf so kurz vor dem Lock einige frustrierte.
Wir stürmten so schnell es ging das Ostkeep mit allen Leuten, und eroberten es.
Aber viel wichtiger, die Kampfkraft der Destros war gebrochen. Egal wo sie auftauchten, wir schlugen sie nieder. Das ging soweit das aus 96% auf Destroseite dann irgendwann 86% Ordnungsseite wurde.
Es wurde kurz diskutiert, wir waren nur noch 1,5 KT´s, aber wir packten es an.
Szenariogruppen wurden gebildet, und wir versuchten die Schlachtfeldziele zu sichern. Die Destros klauten uns wieder 2. Wir mußten wieder 15 Minuten warten, obwohl wir schon bei 95% waren. Wieder runter auf 83%. Und immer mit dem Hintergedanken, wenn die wüßten wie viele wir nur sind, 2-3 Gruppen Destros hätten uns ohne Probleme hindern können, wenn Sie gewußt hätten wie wir auf der Karte verteilt sind. 
Wir mußten ja auch immer in die Szenarios, und dann standen manchmal nur 6 Leute an einem Schlachtfeldziel um es zu sichern.

Um ca. 1 Uhr war es dann soweit, wir lockten Donnerberg! 

Danach rauschten wir noch mit 3 Gruppen über Schwarzfels (da gibt es übrigens ein Keep unter der Erde).

Fazit:
Crazy Action! Ich finde es richtig gut das unser Server nicht ein Großer ist. Stellt euch das mal mit 8-10 KT´s auf jeder Seite vor. Unspielbar, unorganisierbar. Paßt genau bei uns.





*An die rote Flut:*

Ihr seid dran, wenn es Gegenwehr gab bei einem von euch versuchten Zonenlock, habt ihr es bis jetzt nicht geschafft.
Ordung führt sozusagen 1:0.
Zeigt uns wie wütend ihr sein könnt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und flieht nicht immer wenn wir euch chargen, in mehr als der Hälfte der Fälle sind wir weniger als ihr, hehe.

Bleibt stehen und kämpft wie ein...ein...

"_Nich ins Gesicht_!"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dencarion (15. Dezember 2008)

Ah Drastic, Danke für den Überblick - den ich ja mit meinen Snippets nicht liefern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sonntag*
Ja, das war wirklich einer der besten RvR Tage bisher - unter anderem weil ich endlich mal wieder die Gelegenheit hatte auch mittags zu spielen (das Schiksal eines verheirateten Mannes :-)

Also, für mich gings 15:30 endlich los mit Donnersberg und Karak Karag



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit voller Wucht in's Keep



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wo uns die Zerstörung in den Rücken fiel und uns komplett whipte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wieder Sammeln im KL



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wieder Karag Karak



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit vollem Einsatz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


boxten wir uns durch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber dann mussten wir auch sofort das Keep deffen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und schließlich konnten wir die Destros wieder aus dem Keep schieben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wieder blieben die herrenlosen Mounts zurück



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich musste 16:44 wieder off, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt war der Donnersberg komplett in blauer Hand.

Als ich gegen 22:00 wider on kam, hatte die Zerstörung Karag Karak wieder erobert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Doch ich konnte nicht unterstützen, da unsere Gruppe drinnen eingeschlossen war, es ging weder vor noch zurück, zu viele Destros warteten schon vor der Tür, während zahlreiche Verteidiger beim Lord standen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So waren wir gezwungen uns zur Blutfaust zurückzuziehen und die rote Flut zu erwarten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die kam schnell und heftig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


doch irgendwie schafften wir's erfolgreich zu deffen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und so begannen wir die inzwischen wieder roten Schlachtfeldziele zurück zu holen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das letzte mussten wir wieder deffen, da uns nochmal eine letzte Destro-Gruppe in den Rücken fiel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


doch wir kämpften uns durch und schlugen auch diesen Trupp



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja, was soll ich sagen, und so fiel Sonntag-abend dann doch noch Karag karak in unsere Hände



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, das war echt ein tolles RvR Wochenende und ich hab' saumäßig Spaß gehabt.
CU on Hergig

Zum Schluss noch alle Screens vom WE als Slideshow:
http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm48/Ku...mview=slideshow


----------



## deon172 (15. Dezember 2008)

... mhhh....

wenn ich das hier so lese, bekomm ich spontan wieder lust, meine "leicht angestaubten" t2-zwerge rauszuholen...
denn auf carroburg als destro ist ja nett, aber von rvr seh ich hier recht wenig...

denke mal, dass ab heute abend wieder *ein ordler mehr* auf hergig rumläuft...


----------



## Piekza (15. Dezember 2008)

bester Threat ever... plz weiter berichten.. kanns kaum erwarten....

thumbs up^^

h.a.n.d Piekza


----------



## Solace (15. Dezember 2008)

Dencarion schrieb:


> Da wir das aber mit Style tun wollten, beschlossen wir "*The Charge of the Light Brigade*" nachzustellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oi Du Möchtegern-Blutwurst! Die heutige Generation kann damit nix mehr anfangen. Maiden... das doch schon Jahrzehnte her... 1A Oldschool-Metal kennen doch nur noch wir alten Hasen. Da mut ein Youtube-Link her.



Umpapalumpa schrieb:


> Um ca. 1 Uhr war es dann soweit, wir lockten Donnerberg!


Korrektur: es war 0:30 Uhr, nachdem wir über eine Stunde hinter dem letzten SFZ und den nötigen Punkten her waren. Und verrate den ollen Destros doch nicht alles was sie anders machen sollen.... es hät auch anders rum ausgehen können.
Entscheidend war die letzte Schlacht vor dem Ostkeep (in Ordnungshand) wo wir die Destros gewipet haben und somit freie Bahn auf's Westkeep (in Destrohand) hatten. Wäre die Ordnung dort geschlagen worden, wär wohl das 2.Keep auch gefallen und der Abend hät dann auch ohne weiteres mit einem Lockdown für die Zerstörung enden können.
Dies war das beste an diesem Abend, egal wie's schlussendlich ausgegangen ist. Es hat sich den ganzen Tag so lange hochgeschaukelt, bis es irgendwann ca. 55:65 stand und beide Seiten die Möglichkeit auf einen Lock hatten.

Danke den Destrospielern welche es versucht haben - ihr wart würdige Gegner. Und lasst Euch nicht entmutigen, das nächstemal kann's auch anders ausgehen (auch wenn ich das natürlich nicht hoffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Flintana


----------



## Mulgor (16. Dezember 2008)

Jo Jo Jo 

also das mit dem König, das haben wir uns fest vorgenommen, ob es dieses Jahr noch was wird, das kann ich echt net sagen.... aber wir sind dran, darauf kannste dich verlassen 

solche WEs wie diese werden in letzter Zeit immer häufiger und unsere Gilden werden auch noch aktiver, dank guter Nachwuchsförderung 

Nunja Strategien waren das ja keine die wir hier verraten haben, nur ein Verlauf des ganzen. Schön das daraus ein Sectorpush geworden ist, ich war echt fertig als ich heut on gekommen bin und gesehen hab, was passiert ist.




DANKE an alle die da mitgewirkt haben und spontan den ganzen Server umgewirbelt haben.... Wir sind die Guten!

Weitermachen! 

@pantezza: Ich schwing reden so lange wie ich meinen Hammer und meine Axt schwingen kann und außerdem find ichs echt geil das hier mal jemand schreibt wie es war (aus ordersicht) 


Bis zum nächsten WE oder unter der Woche man sieht sich aufm Schlachtfeld

Mulgor Matschpull (aka Mulle) Aktion: "Blutwurst am Abend" 


Special Thnx to:
Smoothy
Thip
Samjoana
Drastic
Asana (FinalRaidLead?!?)

PaxImperia and Friends


----------



## Niburu (16. Dezember 2008)

Tolle Geschichte, tolle Bilder hoffe es ist wirklich so gut wie beschrieben den leider löst sic hauch Bolgasgrad in den Kriegswirren auf   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Viele werden auch auf Hergig wechseln, vor allem Ordnung also man sieht sic hauf dem Schlachtfeld.


----------



## Irn-Bru (16. Dezember 2008)

Hm objektiver Bericht ja? 


> Zu dem Zeitpunkt waren irgendwie aus der roten Flut einzelne Wellen geworden, bestimmt weil dieser Rückwurf so kurz vor dem Lock einige frustrierte.



könnte noch mehr quoten,lasse ich lieber.....

nein die meisten haben später pqs gemacht und waren in Inis, ist doch klar


Unter objektiver Berichterstattung verstehe ich was anderes.


Wenigstens lassen wir euch nicht ohne Gegenwehr eine zone locken oder verkriechen uns in der Festung....wir kämpfen!!



Achja das am Freitag war einfach nur ein Problelauf,wir sind nicht davon ausgegangen das wir die Festung einnehmen bzw. nach Altdorf kommen. Weis ja nicht was ihr glaubt da erreicht zu haben^^. Und das wir den Hintereingang zu spät dicht gemacht haben ist uns selbst aufgefallen, aber dazu sind Probeläufe da. Es wird mit Sicherheit nicht der letzte gewesen sein bis Altdorf irgendwann brennt.


----------



## Broken21 (16. Dezember 2008)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Wenigstens lassen wir euch nicht ohne Gegenwehr eine zone locken oder verkriechen uns in der Festung....wir kämpfen!!
> 
> 
> Wenn es darum geht, eine Festung zu verteidigen, werdet Ihr euch ebenso in diese begeben. Ich kann mir zumindest nicht vorstellen, dass
> ...


----------



## Skullzigg (16. Dezember 2008)

sehr nettes geschichtlein über die community und dein server.
Bravo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gandogar Eisenfaust (16. Dezember 2008)

> Den Destros war es mit der Zone ernst. Sie spülten uns förmlich aus dem letzten Keep.



das war der knackpunkt.endlich sind die leute mal geblieben und nicht abgehauen,nur weil wir einmal was auf die mütze bekommen haben.
das war mal ein sonntag wie er sein soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schade nur das ich freitag und samstag nich konnte(und jez freitag und samstag kann ich schon wieder nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,dafür dann aber ab sonntag den ganzen tag lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




> Wenn Heiler auf Ordnungsseite in Szenarien versuchen, ihre Rufpunkte damit zu pushen, dass sie die Szenariengruppe verlassen und in eine freie Sparte wechseln, um ihre Punkte nicht mit lästigen Mitspielern teilen zu müssen, erhalten diese eine Warnung, dass das nicht gutiert wird. Heiler die das versuchen, müssen bei uns damit rechnen, zukünftig für Raids nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden.



damit kann man sich auch ins eigene fleisch schneiden,nämlich dann wenn mal nich genug heiler/innen da sind und man genau auf die oben genannten heiler/innen angewiesen ist.
das soll jez nich heissen das ich das sologruppe zocken gutheisse,aber in nem random sz(oder wenn die hälfte der angemeldeten gruppe plötzlich nich im sz is),is mir egal ob der/die heiler/in solo zockt oder inner gruppe(solange er/sie seinen/ihren job macht).dafür muss er/sie dann aber auch ohne bewachung und eidfreundschafft auskommen.

so long 

gando


----------



## Dencarion (16. Dezember 2008)

Holla leute,

schön daß so viele reinschauen, und sich auch beteiligen. Und wenn es dieser kleine Fred hier schafft einen Ordnungsspieler auf Hergig zu ziehen, dann bin ich wahrlich zufrieden, und Weihnachten kann kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Säbelrasseln gehört dazu, und muß sein, es ist schließlich Krieg. Ich bin froh daß wir's bis hierher ohne Flames geschafft haben, und ich hoffe der Fred bleibt frei davon *bitte, bitte*
Zur "objektiven Berichterstattung" darf ich mich aber schnell mal selbst zitieren:


> Also schreib' ich doch mal wie's mir (gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz persönlich) gerade so auf Hergig gefällt.





> Ja gestern war lustig
> Also, hier die "offizielle, und vollkommen unparteiische" Reportage von mir.


_Hätte ich hier etwas über Ironie schreiben sollen?_


> Vielleicht gibt's auch einen Bericht von der Gegenseite? Wie habt ihr den gestrigen Abend empfunden?



Das eine "Reportage" von einem Ordnungsspieler nicht objektiv sein kann ist ja klar, oder? Und wie gesagt, Säbelrasseln gehört zum Handwerk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So, jetzt noch schnell die Screenshots sortiert, dann gibt's wieder etwas von gestern.
CU
Illilsalmar


----------



## Irn-Bru (16. Dezember 2008)

> Wenn es darum geht, eine Festung zu verteidigen, werdet Ihr euch ebenso in diese begeben. Ich kann mir zumindest nicht vorstellen, dass
> wir Schwarzorcs und Co. bei einem eventuellen Angriff beim Boccia-Spielen in den Grünanlagen antreffen.




natürlich werden wir in der Festung sein,aber wir lassen euch nicht ohne Gegenwehr die Zone davor locken....
.hmm oder doch? Immerhin gehören dann die Zonen wieder uns,wenn ihr es nicht schafft und wir könnten darauf hoffen das ihr alles wieder einnehmt. Nur damit wird dann wieder alles zurück holen und uns über den ruf und den einfluß freuen. Ein Schelm ist wer böses dabei denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das soll natürlich keine Unterstellung sein, nur eine interessante Überlegung


----------



## Dencarion (16. Dezember 2008)

*Montag* (15.12)
Als ich mich in der Drachenwacht einloggte erwartete mich ein wirklich tolles Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Yeah! Donnerberg gelockt.
Genial

Aber, im Krieg darf sich ja keiner auf der faulen Haut ausruhen, also gleich mal geschaut, ob etwas im T4 los war.
Und so schloss ich mich einem kleinen Kriegstrupp an, der gerade den Pakt der Flamme angriff



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein reibungs- und ereignisloser Angriff



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Doch zu diesem Zeitpunkt tauchten die ersten Grüchte einer roten Welle im Allianzchat auf. Angeblich seien 3 rote Warbands unterwegs um jeglichen Lockversuch zu kontern, und so viele Keeps als möglich zurück zuholen.
Naja, Gerüchte halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schnell war der Lord gelegt, und so ritten wir zu Milaiths Erinnerung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sah schon ganz gut aus in der Drachenwacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann gab's einen kleinen INC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kein Problem, direkt hinterher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, und hier trete ich mir selbst in den Hintern, beiße in die Tastatur, und verweise euch alle auf folgendes Zitat (aus meinem Post vom 11.12.):


> zunächst habt ihr uns (wieder einmal) mit einer kleineren Gruppe angelockt, und wir sind (wieder einmal) wie die Lemminge hinter euch her.
> Tolle Show.
> Die rote Welle traf uns voll


Und was war gestern?
Ohne Worte *cry*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu diesem Zeitpunkt glaubte ich zum ersten Mal an die Abfanggruppe. Das sah mir doch wirklich nach einer roten Welle aus mindestens 2 WB's aus.

Als ich mich im Kriegslager wiederbelebte, erreichte mich der Ruf zum Schwarzfels.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit noch unvollständigem KT griffen wir den Eisenhaut Keep an



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was recht gut von Statten ging, und wieder lag ein Ork Lord im Dreck



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also beschlossen wir den Düstermond Keep anzugreifen, nahmen aber noch das SFZ Fauldorn Schlucht mit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ritten weiter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und trafen auf einen Abfangtrupp!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also schnell umgedreht (_Man muss wissen wann es sich lohnt zu kämpfen und wann zu rennen - das war also keine Flucht, sondern Taktik_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
Und so begann die Eisenhaut Verteidigung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem die erste Angriffswelle an den Wällen gebrochen wurde, begannen unsere Tanks, unter Asanas Führung, kurze und extrem erfolgreiche Ausfälle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und schließlich war kein roter Krieger mehr da



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Asana beschloss das Momentum auszunützen und sofort nachzusetzen.
Also wieder Fauldorn Schlucht erobert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und weiter zum Düstermond Keep



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


doch hier erwartete uns schon eine starke Verteidigung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und so zogen wir weiter zur Schleuda Mühle (während 2 Gruppen des KT erfolgreich im Szenario weitere 5% holte)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der Welle unseres Erfolges ritten wir weiter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich muss ja sagen, die Entfernungen im Schwarzfels sind schon ziemlich nervig. Aber wir eroberten auch die Aaaaaaaarh-Ernte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und sammelten uns dann wieder zu einem geballten Angriff auf den Düstermond Keep  (wie man sieht bin ich nun in einem anderen KT, da ich einen CDT hatte)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider bewarheiteten sich hier die Gerüchte der Roten Welle. Im Düstermond Keep warteten (subjektiv gefühlt) mindestens 2 Warbands auf uns.
Da wir es leider nicht schafften den Keep zu isolieren, und so weiter Verstärkungen in den Keep strömten, war es der Zerstörung sogar möglich einen Ausfall zu machen, und uns fast auszulöschen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier hatte ich dann leider meinen 2. CTD des abends, und da es schon 23:40 war, loggte ich mich nicht wieder ein. 
Doch im TS hörte es sich so an, als hätte es unser KT geschafft das Blatt zu wenden und doch noch einmal in den Agriff überzugehen.
Vielleicht kann hier noch jemand einen Update geben?
Also, ich freu' mich schon auf heute Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
CU
Illilsalmar
Und wie immer die Slideshow der Screens: 
http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm48/Ku...mview=slideshow


----------



## deon172 (16. Dezember 2008)

Dencarion schrieb:


> schön daß so viele reinschauen, und sich auch beteiligen. Und wenn es dieser kleine Fred hier schafft einen Ordnungsspieler auf Hergig zu ziehen, dann bin ich wahrlich zufrieden, und Weihnachten kann kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du hast mich nicht zum neustart gebracht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  statt dessen werden grad die "etwas eingestaubten" chars auf hergig wiederbelebt.
ich war gestern mächtig überrascht, dass ich im T1 3,5 Stunden dauer-rvr erleben durfte...

klar... T1 ist weit unter dem, was du / ihr hier über t4 schildert...
allerdings find ich es schon krass und belustigend, dass mein rr auf max steht, und ich nicht schnell genug den cr anheben kann...

hergig, du hast mich wieder <3


----------



## Umpapalumpa (16. Dezember 2008)

Mulgor schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Special Thnx to:
> Smoothy
> ...




Hab das am Sonntag spontan übernommen (Erkältung war größtenteils weg) und dank der Hilfe von Luisan und Asana konnten wir gewinnen.
Und unser Chef ist keine Frau...nicht Samjoana sondern Samjaona...
Mulle, Mulle, Mulle.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Dencarion schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Vielleicht kann hier noch jemand einen Update geben?
> 
> ...



Gegenwehr war zu stark, Destros bunkerten sich im anderen Keep ein.
Allerdings kam die Entscheidung nicht weiter zu machen auch aus dem Grund das ein Angriff auf die Festung sich mit 1,5 KT´s nicht wirklich lohnt.


----------



## Thip (16. Dezember 2008)

Ohja das war ein toller Abend...
Nachdem ich Anfangs meine Probleme hatte die Leute zusammen zu bekommen um das Gebiet zu deffen, ging es dann doch schließlich voran. 
Trotz anfänglicher Schwierigkeiten haben wir dann doch das Gebiet immer wieder gerade noch bei uns behalten können.
Dann hab ich die Leitung niedergelegt, denn jeder braucht mal ein Päuschen. War dann auch sehr froh das der Mulgor das übernommen hat, da es ja leider nie so viele Leute gibt die sowas machen. 
So weiter des Gebiet gedeffed mal haben wir ein drauf bekommen dann die und dann haben wir uns sehr gut gehalten.
Dann bin ich um 23.00 weg, weil früh raus und so, komme den nächsten Tag online haben wir des Gebiet sogar gelocked...
War echt super, danke euch allen!!!

MfG Thip


----------



## Umpapalumpa (17. Dezember 2008)

Nur um den Flames vorzubeugen...

Wir haben gerade Keeps in Schwarzfels geraidet und waren von den Punkten nah dran die Zone zu locken.

Vor einer sinnvollen Organisation wurde leider von einigen Randoms das letzte SZ eingenommen ohne zu wissen was sie tun...zack Zonenlock.

Das erste Tor der Festung haben wir dann mit einem KT noch aufbekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenigstens mal die Grünhaut-Festung von innen gesehen.


Danke nochmal an die Eigeninitiative der (noch) unbekannten Ordnungsspieler.


----------



## Pantezza (17. Dezember 2008)

Umpapalumpa schrieb:


> Aber wenigstens mal die Grünhaut-Festung von innen gesehen.




Boa das nehm ich euch nun übel, jedesmal wen ich bei arbeit hocken muss startet ihr die witzigsten sachen -___-, und ich kann nicht dabei sein/gegen halten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


haben euch aber heut ja schon in Praag saumässig knapp in die suppe gespuckt, weis zwar nicht wie es inzwischen aussieht, jedoch wars noch in unsrer hand wie ich zur arbeit eilte XD


so far, have fun

Greeetz

Pante


----------



## Mikehoof (17. Dezember 2008)

Also nachdem ich gestern so ziemlich jede größere Bolgasgrad Ordnungsgilde auf Hergig gesehen habe denke ich das wir dort im Kampf gegen die Zerstörung gute Chancen haben werden.

Wir werden sicher 1-2 Wochen brauchen um uns aneinander zu gewöhnen aber das wird schon. :-)


----------



## Batzenbaer (17. Dezember 2008)

Hehe nen 10 Mann KT macht die Zone dicht und das um 00:30.Manchesmal ist es doch schon recht seltsam vor allem da so nen Lock nicht mal Punkte bringt.
Aber die 1000 Ruf für das letzte SfZ waren wohl zu verlockend.

So hatte man die unfreiwillige Chance mal ne Festung zu begutachten.
Paar Trollchamps,Türen nicht viel härter als bei ner Burg.
Eigentlich sollte das ja am WE passieren aber was solls.So haben wir wieder WAR Ausgangssituation und befinden uns in den mittleren Zonen.
Jetzt noch die Kommunikation zu den neuen Allys aufbauen dann wird das schon wieder.

Mehr Destros sind es jetzt jedenfalls auch.Nachts um 2:00 noch von 2,5 KTs überrollt zu werden in der Burg soll schon was heissen.


----------



## Dencarion (17. Dezember 2008)

Ja gestern abend hatte ich echt den Eindruck Hergig brennt!

An jeder Ecke traf man auf Kämpfe - so wie's aussieht auch in jedem Levelbereich.
Genial.
Was auch aufgefallen ist, nun da soviele Neue dabei sind, geht's (leider noch) etwas unorganisiert zu, so daß wir zum Teil konta-produktiv agieren. Naja, ich denke das gibt sich noch. Hier müssen sich die Gildenleiter noch finden und die Allianz erweitern (wobei ja bei 10 Gilden max ist) bzw eine zweite Allianz bilden und hier koordiniert vorgehen.
Es war klar zu sehen, daß die Zerstörungsseite auch viele neue Spieler bekommen hat, und so trafen wir seeeehr oft wieder auf eine Überzahl. Doch wir hatten den Vorteil in einem gut organisierten KT, mit TS, und vor allem, Asana als Raidleiter, in den Gassen von Praag unterwegs zu sein, und konnten trotz der Übermacht einiges reissen. Smoothy's zweiter KT war übrigens mindestens genauso erfolgreich - hier hab ich's nur nicht direkt mitbekommen.
Ich bin zwar schon lange nicht mehr so oft wie gestern in Praag im Dreck gelegen, aber verdammt, Praag hat gebrannt, und wir haben gekämpft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muß sagen im Moment geht's mir am Meisten auf den Keks, daß ich immer nur so kurz on sein kann. Aber ich muß mich wirklich bei allen bedanken, daß ich immer ein Plätzchen im KT finde und auch als mid-30 teilnehmen kann.

CU
Illilsalmar


----------



## deon172 (17. Dezember 2008)

so...

dann will ich doch mal den kriegsbericht aus dem "hinterland" von gestern schreiben.

einleitend möchte ich erwähnen, dass es mein erster tag auf hergig seit knapp nem monat war.
auf dencarion's thread hin hab ich mich erst wieder aufgerafft, die destro-chars liegen zu lassen, um meine zwerge auf hergig zu spielen.

und dann kam sowas:

16.12.08 
kurz nach 20.00 erstamlig wieder einloggen, ui zurechtschieben, in der gilde "von den toten zurückmelden"...
ich stehe in barak varr, in den sümpfen wird grad mobilisiert, um die burg zu holen...

bis ich da war, waren beide SFZ und die burg schon unser.
also einem der *beiden* kriegstrupps joinen, und los gehts. 
ich hab noch nie soviele spieler auf einmal gesehen, mein rechner hat auch erstmal geschluckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stand zu Beginn: 
T2 Zwerge - beide Burgen rot, inkl. SFZ
T2 Imperium - trollfeste rot inkl. SFZ
T2 Elfen - Schattenländer rot

Stand gegen 22.00:
alles blau ^^

Die Destro's haben zwischendurch immer mal wieder ne burg geholt, so dass um 24.00 die Burg in den Schattenländern wieder rot blieb.

hier mal die paar "schnappschüsse", die ich gestern abend zwischendrin machen konnte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vollständig sind die screens nicht. ich alter mann kann gleichzeitig nicht kämpfen und knipsen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ein ganz besonderer dank gilt dem KT-Leiter, der mich dazuholte: Fil... dank dir hatte ich bisher den spassigsten War-Abend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nur dass du mir dann noch die KT-Leitung "aufgebrummt" hast, obwohl ich verheiratet bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich hoffe, ich hab dich würdig vertreten.

ein spoiler-bild muss noch sein, da es zeigt, was *mir* der abend gebracht hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich durfte an meinem ersten abend auf hergig
a. in einem keep nen goldenen Beutel gewinnen - Tilger-Brust  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
b. 4 RR-Level binnen 3 Stunden
c. probe- bzw. ersatzweise durft ich mich als KT-Leiter probieren ( sch**** harter job  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

leider...
ja leider gab es nicht so viel gegenwehr, als dass ich auch eine "schlacht auf offenem Feld" erleben durfte...


ich freue mich schon auf "mehr"

gruss vom bombenleger 

deon / Mogin


----------



## Rattenbart (17. Dezember 2008)

Muß auch sagen, daß im Vergleich zu Huss T2 hier die Hütte brennt!

Also auf auf zum Metzel-Mittwoch! 

Danke an Fil und den "Verheirateten", sehr entspannte Führung - danke an den Kriegstrupp - gutes Zusammenspiel.

Das ist das, was ich mir unter WAR vorgestellt habe.


----------



## deon172 (17. Dezember 2008)

stimmt. die hütte brennt. 

danke für die blumen. aber den grossteil der "arbeit" hatte Fil...

abgesehen davon, hatten wir es nicht "blutwurst-mittwoch" genannt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

cya heute abend auf dem schlachtfeld

Mogin


----------



## Niburu (18. Dezember 2008)

Dann beiß dir in den Hintern und versuch T4 zur kommen denn da brummt es wirklich gewaltig. Solche Truppen größen wie im T2 bewachen bei uns grad mal den Hintereingang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im T4 noch bissel mehr Absprache der Ordnung und dann wird das schon was. Super ist auch das wenn man keine lust auf RvR hat man mal eben den PvE Content geniessen kann und das Open RvR trtzodem nicht zusammen bricht. Also hoffe für alle beteiligten hat sich der Transfer gelohnt.

Und im Schwarzfels stehen wir ja eh schon wieder also is der Festungs Raid fürs WE imemrnoch offen wa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dazu noch soviele Gebiets Sperrungen an 2 Tagen das ist einfach unglaublich so muss WAR sein, es hängt halt viel von den Spielern ab.


----------



## Stigma1986 (18. Dezember 2008)

Da sich die Performance für mich seit den letzten Patch echt verbessert hat (hab nen PC mit Handkurbel), werd ich woll auch wieder ordentlich im offenen RvR mitmischen.

Für die Ordnung!


----------



## Icekiss (18. Dezember 2008)

*Bei all der Brugenraid-Herrlichkeit auf Hergig ist aber nicht zu übersehen: 
Es ist irgendwie wie ein geschlossener Zirkel und nicht die Aufnahme wie man sich auf einem neuem Server vorstellt.*
Die Musik spielt in einem geschlossenen Kriegstrupp - da kannst du noch so sehr rausposaunen "ladet mich mal bitte"- obwohl der KT nicht voll tut sich nichts. Dies habe ich heute in Praag erlebt. Dass ich überhaupt da war ist dem Umstand zu verdanken dass im anderen Gebiet plötzlich ne Menge pvp-geflagged Spieler zum Flugmeister rannten und da war nach Blick auf Kriegsverlaufkarte klar: muss wohl nach Praag gehen. 
Dies ist in meinem Augen eine Abschottungstendenz, die zwar mit TS-Nutzung und Raidmanagement begründet wird, aber im Prinzip doch eben eine Ausgrenzung ist. Sieht so bissel aus wie: das machen wir unter uns aus - zumindest wenn man dem 80 % vollen KT hinterherrennt und im Kampf dann munter mitmischt - aber am Ende eben doch in die Röhre schaut. Ob das wohl Sinne der Entwickler ist wie sich das so herausbildet? Zwar liest sich das über das oRvR auf Hergig alles recht nett - aber im Prinzip hängst ahnungslos rum, wenn Du nicht dazugehörst und bist bestenfalls "Kanonenfutter". Zwar wird auch (spärlich) über /1 kommunziert aber bist eben doch nicht dabei. 
*Also nix mit alle an einem Strang ziehen um die Destro in die Schranken zu weisen - scheint doch eher im Moment für mich wie:
"Wir farmen unseren RR und RR-Einfluss für uns!" Aber ich lass mich gerne noch (positiv) überraschen!*


----------



## Gloti (18. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht war es eine Gilden-KT? Und ich lade auch nur Spieler, die TS haben. Lieber 1h nach einem Heiler mit TS suchen, als drei in der Gruppe, die kein TS haben.
Aber was ich bisher zumindest im PVM erlebt habe:

Wir suchen einen Heiler für den Düsterberg. Ich schreibe einen Sigmar an, der kommt und bringt noch zwei weitere Gruppe mit. Der Abend war so geil, alle haben sich toll verstanden und Freundschaften wurden geknüpft. Hergig war tot, als ich mit WAR anfing, jetzt zählt er wohl zu den ganz großen Servern.

Vielleicht solltest du dem ganzen noch eine Chance geben.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ons (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin zusammen mit meiner Gilde von Wissenburg nach Hergig gewechselt und bereue es nicht. Auf Hergig ist eigentlich immer was los.


----------



## Dencarion (18. Dezember 2008)

Icekiss,
das stimmt mich traurig zu hören.
Aber ich denke wir alle sind doch etwas überrascht worden wieviele neue Spieler mit dem Transfer kamen. Es ist nun einiges an Arbeit und Engagement notwendig um hier eine gelungene Eingliederung zu gewährleisten.
Sicher muß hier die Hauptarbeit (wie immer) von den Gildenleitern unternommen werden, und vielleicht ist es auch gar keine schlechte Idee so etwas wie den Kriegsrat auf Carroburg einzuberufen.
Wie in einem der anderen Fred gesagt, war ich am Dienstag in Praag dabei, und selbst ich als kleines Licht hab' mich tierisch aufgeregt, als nicht TS-Spieler einige unserer Vorhaben unbewusst gefährdet haben. Hier ist noch einiges zu tun. 
Aber laßt euch nicht ins Bockshorn jagen. Jetzt brennt die Hütte, RvR all over, und wir alle sind echt froh darüber.
Nur noch organisieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
CU
Illi


----------



## Mulgor (19. Dezember 2008)

Also das mit den TS-Raids find ich ne gute Sache, 

zumindest wenn man TS hat und nutzen will, wenn man es nicht nutzen will und trotzdem bei ner großen Gruppe mitmachen will, dann kann man nur hoffen, das die Gruppe offen ist.
Mitlerweile sind so große KT-Verbände schon garnicht mehr zu koordinieren ohne TS, da verknotest du dir die Finger und die Zeitverzögerung ist extrem, durch eintippen und so.

Nunja, ich persönlich habs auch lieber wenn die Leute TS kommen, oder Leute im TS die Infos im Chat weitergeben, wie gesagt, macht aber im Kampf einzelne schnelle Anweisungen ziemlich unmöglich.
Ich sag nur ein Beispiel: Healer hat grad ne WitchBitch an der Backe oder so.... wie soll der das im Chat so schnell mitteilen? Bis der das getippt hat is der leider schon tot und mit ihm meist ein großteil der Gruppe.

Und nun mal im Ernst... was ist so schlimm an TS? Man muss ja nur zuhören... nich mehr, das reicht oft schon. Und wer jetzt mit Performanceproblemen (PC sei zu schwach)... also hmmm, egal, no comment.

Bandbreite, ok, das gibts wirklich (368KB Leitung)

gibt halt Raidleader die sich den Stress sparen und die Gruppen dann halt über TS auch kodieren um sich den Stress  zu sparen, mit der Tipperei und mit taktischen Manövern, die dann nich schieflaufen.

Aber das ist ein altes Thema, gibt auch so noch genug offene Raids.... oder?


----------



## Irn-Bru (19. Dezember 2008)

verstehe auch nicht was an TS so schlimm ist. Man braucht doch nur zuhören,mehr nicht. Wie soll man denn 3 KTs aufwärts koordinieren ohne ts?
Und was passieren kann wenn einige nicht im TS sind,hat man ja nun schon oft genug erlebt. 
Da werden z.B. Zonen ungewollt gelockt weil paar randoms ein szf eingenommen haben. (wenns denn wirklich so war)

Auf Grund solcher Vorfälle haben sich halt viele entschlossen Leute nur noch zu inviten wenn sie ins Ts kommen, offene Kts gibt es so gut wie nicht mehr. Also wenns richtig zur Sache geht. 
Ein kleiner KT der nur paar Sfzs einnimmt ist meistens offen.


----------



## Dencarion (19. Dezember 2008)

Und wieder zitiere ich mich selbst *tsk tsk, das ist eine unangenehme Angwohnheit junger Padawan*

vom 11.12.:


> und hier wurde offensichtlich wie chaotisch wir unterwegs waren.
> Zerstückelt, in kleinen Gruppen. Und das nur weil sehr viele nicht im TS waren!
> 
> Hallo?!?!
> ...



Wir haben es live erlebt, was passieren kann, wenn sich der KT Mangels Koordination und TS zerstückelt, und dann, schön häppchenwiese serviert, von den Roten gefressen wird.
Ich hab's erlebt, als ein zweiter KT in Praag, der noch nicht vollständig war, und wo nur der Raidleiter und ich TS hatten, in den Gassen von Praag gestellt wurde. Obwohl der Raidleiter und ich im TS ansagten, daß der Rest nicht folgen sollte, ritten die anderen 6 natürlich voll in die Falle, und lagen im Gully. An dem Abend floss eh genug Blut durch die Kanalisation von Praag, aber das schlimme war halt, daß jeder Tote von uns, den Roten Pubkte gab, die einen Lock unsererseits verhinderten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niburu (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaub der mittelweg ist die Lösung. Wenn viele Spieler im TS sind sind 20 Leute dazu verdammt nicht zu reden etc. und das über mehrere Stunden. Manche möchten aber gerne mit ihrer Gilde kommunizieren. Auf Bolgasgrad war es vorher üblich über den Regio Chat alles zu koordinieren aber das funktioniert bei diesen Massen wohl auch nicht mehr. Ich sehe das Problem darin das die Schlachten wie ein WoW PvE Raid organisiert sind und so viele Leute wie nur geht in einem Channel sind. Ich habe früher oft Armed Assault/Operation Flashpoint gespielt das ist ein taktik Shooter mit einer riesen Spiel Welt und Land/Luft/See Streitkräften. Dort wurden die Squad´s in die Channels gezogen (meist 6-8 Leute) und es wurde ein "Funker" benannt. Somit war eine kleine Zahl in einem Channel die sich ideal aufeinander einspielen konnte. Die Funktion des Funken´s nennt sich im TS Channel Commander (glaub dieser rote Kreis vor dem Namen) in den Optionen kann man dann belegen welche Taste man drücken muss um mit den anderen Channel Commandern zu reden, diese geben die Befehle dann an ihre Gruppe weiter. Das klappt prima und es reden nicht alle durcheinander. Denn richtig Taktisch Spielen ist mit solch einer Masse im Ts auch nicht Möglich den wenn in der KT 3 Heiler von Hexenkriegerinnen angegriffen werden und dazu 4 Tanks nene Lebensbuff brauchen is das blanke Chaos vorprogrammiert.

Die KT´s untereinander sind problemlos über den Regio Chat steuerbar.

Wir müssen uns wohl alle von "früher" verabschieden als wir noch gemütlich mit einem KT Burgen raiden konnten den auf Hergig ist jetzt KIREGGG


----------



## Batzenbaer (19. Dezember 2008)

Genau so läuft es auch wenn 2 und mehr KTs im TS sind,aber getrennt agieren.
Die KTs sind in getrennten Channels und nur die Leiter kommunizieren über channel Commander.
Daher werden ja die TS Daten in Regionschat gepostet,nur leider ignorieren viele das und meinen,
es reicht den Leuten einfach hinterher zu reiten.Leider ist das ein Trugschluss.

Kann verstehen das manche lieber im Gilden TS bleiben mit Leuten die sie kennen,
nur sollten sie dann halt nen Gilden KT aufmachen,denn kämpfen und tippen geht nun mal nicht.


----------



## deon172 (19. Dezember 2008)

selbst im t2 wird inzwischen vermehrt mit ts gespielt.

gestern abend gab es 2 kt, von denen zumindest einer komplett über ts koordiniert wurde...

2 kt's... einer holte burgen und sfz.
der andere ( mit ts ) holte köpfe, arme und ohren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sprich: wir waren die mobile "abfangtruppe"

an sich gibt es natürlich 2 varianten von kt's
1. ein random kt. wird willkürlich im lager einberufen, um meistens sfz und burgen wegen loot und rr-punkten zu holen.
2. feste, teils sogar geschlossene kt, die ihr glück im orvr suchen. offene schlachten lassen sich wesentlich besser über ts koordinieren.

wohlgemerkt: das ist t2

ich selbst spiele wesentlich lieber in nem geschlossenen kt mit ts, als mit randoms über /1...
es läuft alles in allem wesentlich harmonischer.

und ich freue mich tierisch auf t3&4  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

will auch "blutwursten"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solace (19. Dezember 2008)

Icekiss schrieb:


> *Bei all der Brugenraid-Herrlichkeit auf Hergig ist aber nicht zu übersehen:
> Es ist irgendwie wie ein geschlossener Zirkel und nicht die Aufnahme wie man sich auf einem neuem Server vorstellt.*
> .
> Dies ist in meinem Augen eine Abschottungstendenz, die zwar mit TS-Nutzung und Raidmanagement begründet wird, aber im Prinzip doch eben eine Ausgrenzung ist. Sieht so bissel aus wie: das machen wir unter uns aus - zumindest wenn man dem 80 % vollen KT hinterherrennt und im Kampf dann munter mitmischt - aber am Ende eben doch in die Röhre schaut.



Ich nehm mal an, das hier eine bestimmte Gilde / Gildenallianz gemeint ist. Ich gehöre dort dazu und gleich vorweg: die TS-Pflicht wird sich nicht ändern.
Wir haben's oft genug erlebt, das wir bei einem Keep vorarbeiten und das Tor nur auf 10% hauen wollten, nur um dann anzusehen wie eine andere Gruppe das Ding aufhaut, obwohl 1-2 KTs Gegner im Keep warteten. Wie wir uns an bestimmten Stellen taktisch verstecken wollten um dem Gegner in den Rücken zu fallen, nur um zu sehen wie paar einzelne gleich auf den ersten mit rotem Schriftzug überm Kopf losgingen oder gar sich offen präsentierten und alles zunichte machten.
Ja, wir haben keine Probleme solche Leute auch mal einfach sterben zu lassen. Wer nicht hören (TS) will, soll fühlen. Wir haben auch keine Probleme Leute welche es in den KT schafften aber nicht im TS sind rauszukicken. Wir machen dies nicht weil wir so Punktegeil oder arrogant sind, sondern ab einer gewissen Menge an Spielern es ohne Koordination nicht geht.

Ihr wollt mit einem offenen KT und über /1 kommunizierend dem Feind gegenüber treten? Kein Problem, macht ein eigenen KT auf.
Ihr wollt in einem KT mitmachen aber lieber mit Eurer Gilde Belanglosigkeiten austauschen statt koordiniert vorgehen? Kein Problem, joined einen offenen KT.
Ihr habt eine wichtige Gildenbesprechung die Ihr im TS und nicht über Gildenchat machen könnt? Dann seid Ihr im oRvR falsch. Geht in ein Szenario wo's überschaubar ist.

Der Erfolg gibt uns Recht. Gestern abend brannte Praag. Bis diese 2 TS-KTs auftauchten, hat Ordnung doch schlicht nur auf'n Sack gekriegt und wurde regelmässig weggezergt, ja gar ein Zonenlock für Zerstörung war zu befürchten. Diese nicht ganz vollen 2 Ordnungs-KTs haben nicht nur beide Keeps zurückgeholt, sondern auch Gegnermassen mit deutlich mehr als 2 KTs zerlegt.

Es ist ja nicht so, das dies Gilden- oder Gildenallianz-only abläuft. Grundsätzlich sind wir für alle offen die da mitmachen wollen und die TS-Daten werden auch im /1 offen gepostet. Aber wer nicht bereit ist zumindest im TS zu zuhören, hat da auch nix verloren.
Für uns gibt es da keinen Mittelweg den der bedeutet random gezerge ohne Koordination und Taktik und da gewinnt nur, wer mehr Gegner stellt - sprich die anderen.

Flintana


----------



## Stigma1986 (19. Dezember 2008)

Tja was soll man sagen. Ich gehöre zwar nicht zu dem TS-KT, aber an sich argumentiert Flintana sehr logisch. Daher /signed TS


----------



## Niburu (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin auch TS Freund aber nicht 25 Leute in einem Channel.


----------



## Solace (19. Dezember 2008)

Niburu schrieb:


> Ich bin auch TS Freund aber nicht 25 Leute in einem Channel.



Das man sich auf wesentliches beschränkt und den nicht als Chat-, Spam- oder Heulforum-Ersatz nutzt, sollte wohl klar sein.... wir haben 1 Leader, kurze Infos wo was wieviele oder was unser nächstes Ziel ist, trotzdem kommt der Spass nicht zu kurz. Wer gestern abend in Praag dabei war, wird Dir wohl bestätigen das wir eine gewisse Disziplin fordern, deshalb aber nicht diktatorisch oder gar besserwisserisch sind. Aber ja, die meisten haben die Klappe zu halten wenn sie nix relevantes beizutragen haben (wozu ich meistens auch gehöre). Wer mitmachen will, hat sich an gewisse Regeln zu halten - ist in einer Gilde nicht anders.

Wem's nicht passt, darf gerne sein eigenes Ding durchziehen / aufbauen. Wer den DAoC-Emainzerg mit 10+ Leadern welche alle besser wissen was grad aktuell zu tun sei sucht, ist an der falschen Adresse.


----------



## Pantezza (19. Dezember 2008)

notiz 22:50 freitag abend, schwarfelszonencrash:-)

nach einlog rollback, sprich, im vorigen gebiet, flugversuch nach schwarzfels ergibt grünen bildschirm und evrsetzt einem ins charauswahlmenü
das nen ich war wen sogar der server nichtmehr mitmacht XD


----------



## Niburu (20. Dezember 2008)

@Solace   Hast du mein Post davor gelesen mit der TS Einteilung. Du sagst selber kurze Anweisung wo was läuft mehr braucht es nicht. Das können auch sogenannte "Funker" weitergeben an ihre Gruppe. Diese Grupep ist im TS dann unter sich und kann besser miteinander zusammen spieln.


----------



## Rorret (20. Dezember 2008)

dann sag ich auch mal hallo zu hergig - kam mir mit meinem 5er-pack ordnungschars auf bolgasgrad etwas einsam vor und bin deswegen heute zu euch gewechselt! als höchsten char werfe ich dann ab sofort nen 21er feuermagier ins felde! bin mal gespannt, obs im t2/t3 gut abgeht - bin von der destroseite auf carroburg ganz gut verwöhnt, was das openRVR angeht!

p.s.: ts ist für mich natürlich ehrensache und ich habe auch nen funktionierendes headset;-)


man sieht sich auf hergig

lg rorret


----------



## Solace (20. Dezember 2008)

Niburu schrieb:


> @Solace   Hast du mein Post davor gelesen mit der TS Einteilung. Du sagst selber kurze Anweisung wo was läuft mehr braucht es nicht. Das können auch sogenannte "Funker" weitergeben an ihre Gruppe. Diese Grupep ist im TS dann unter sich und kann besser miteinander zusammen spieln.


Ja, hab ich. Teilweise wird dies auch so gemacht, speziell bei grösseren und geplanten Aktionen. Bei kurzfristigen Aktionen wo's eventuell auch noch schnell gehen soll, können jedoch auch mal 40 Leute in einem Channel sein - es funktioniert trotzdem wenn alle nur ein bisserl Disziplin zeigen und sich selbst nicht für den grössten / besten / wichtigsten halten - wer dies nicht aufbringt, ist meiner Meinung nach in einem RvR-Setting eh falsch. Komm bei Gelegenheit mal rein, sieh's Dir an und urteile dann.
Der Punkt jedoch ist, das wir uns nicht abschotten und mit den Rest der Ordnung nicht wollen wie's hier dargestellt wurde. Wer jedoch grad kein Bock auf TS hat, sowieso besser weiss wo's lang geht und es nicht mag das jemand Ihm sagt was er zu tun hat (und es dann auch macht), den wollen wir nicht in unseren KTs.

Flintana


----------



## Batzenbaer (20. Dezember 2008)

Solace schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich. Teilweise wird dies auch so gemacht, speziell bei grösseren und geplanten Aktionen. Bei kurzfristigen Aktionen wo's eventuell auch noch schnell gehen soll, können jedoch auch mal 40 Leute in einem Channel sein - es funktioniert trotzdem wenn alle nur ein bisserl Disziplin zeigen und sich selbst nicht für den grössten / besten / wichtigsten halten - wer dies nicht aufbringt, ist meiner Meinung nach in einem RvR-Setting eh falsch. Komm bei Gelegenheit mal rein, sieh's Dir an und urteile dann.
> Der Punkt jedoch ist, das wir uns nicht abschotten und mit den Rest der Ordnung nicht wollen wie's hier dargestellt wurde. Wer jedoch grad kein Bock auf TS hat, sowieso besser weiss wo's lang geht und es nicht mag das jemand Ihm sagt was er zu tun hat (und es dann auch macht), den wollen wir nicht in unseren KTs.
> 
> Flintana


Flint soll ich alles quoten?
Strengt euch mal bissel mehr an.Danke


----------



## Batzenbaer (20. Dezember 2008)

Der Punkt ist doch der,wenns drauf ankommt,das will ich hier nicht näher erläutern,
haperts meist am koordinierten vorgehen.
Warum wipen wir die destros meist im 1vs1?
Weil da ein leader ist d2er die Gruppen zuteilt.
Sinnloses "Rote Schrift"gezerge würde mich an die Anfänge von DAoC zurückbeamen.
Ich will gewinnen,kann mich unterordnen,und geniesse taktische Züge.


----------



## Marusha (20. Dezember 2008)

Es kommt meiner Meinung nach natürlich auch drauf an was gerade los ist....gestern haben wir im T3-Bereich mit einem KT alles rote geholt was da war...ganz ohne TS......das funzt natürlich NICHT wenn die Hölle los ist und die Destros richtig deffen usw......aber so für nen Nachmittags-Raid haut es auch ohne TS hin....ansonsten bin ich selbst auch IMMER bereit auf andere TS-Server einzuloggen und mir die Anweisungen anzuhören......ist doch nun nichts dabei...der Altersschnitt ist hier recht hoch würde ich sagen und es braucht niemand Angst vor jemand anderem zu haben....wenn ihr versteht was ich meine...gg

Gruß
Pyronico/Renovartio/Sturmfalken


----------



## Batzenbaer (20. Dezember 2008)

Genau das ist was ich meine....haben viele Angst vor was?
Hier rennen keine 2klässsler rum.Keiner fragt dich was...zuhören...dabeiseien...gewinnen..sei ein Ordler.


----------



## Belaris (20. Dezember 2008)

Servus ihr Helden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also erstma grz sauberer Bericht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und ein fettes Hallo an Hergig!!!

Ohne TS geht fast nix mehr bei WAR, ham gestern uns im T2 fast übern kompletten Tag mit Ordi um des Chaos gebiet gekloppft, und war zum Teil a übelstes Durcheinander weil alles übern chat lief! Des funzt no wenn nur ein Kt da ist, wenns mehr werden wirds wo eng! 




Grüssle Elfe/Kloaner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chicka Tzeentchson (20. Dezember 2008)

Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt, dass es auf Ordi-Seite auch net besser is als auf unsrer Destro-Seite.

Es ist wohl noch jede Menge Überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten, damit eine taktisch geprägtes Spielweise nicht durch sinnlose One-Man-Shows kaputt gemacht wird.

IMHO haben einige nicht verstanden das hier KEIN PvP gespielt wird (P=Player=>Einzahl), sondern RvR (R=Realm=>Vielzahl).

Ich kann halt auch nur immer wieder dafür plädieren: 
*Kommt ins TS, dann wisst ihr auch woher der INC kommt und könnt rechtzeitig reagieren, bevor ihr überrannt werdet.*

Chicka


----------



## Irn-Bru (21. Dezember 2008)

Hm was hab ich mich auf dieses Wochenende gefreut,da die Ordnung ja angeblich locken wollte....nun ja versucht habt ihr es ja...aber wirklich kläglich verloren. Hat schon teilweise Mitleid. Erst der gescheiterte Lockversuch,dann prügeln wir euch aus eurer geclaimten Burg und später prügelten wir euch wieder raus,als ihr sie wiederhaben wolltet.Oder die unzähligen anderen male in verschieden Gebieten wo wir einfach mal über euch gerutscht sind. Alles im allen habt ihr deftig auf die Mütze bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaja so wie ich es schreibe ist es schon ziemlich provokant, kanns mir aber nach euren großen Ankündigungen nicht verkneifen. Nach euren Posts habt ihr euch ja am Wochenende schon in der UVS gesehen...... und dann diese Blamage....

Auf eure Erklärungen bin ich ja mal gespannt....bestimmt waren die meisten wieder in Instanzen oder haben Pqs gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Verzeiht mir meine Schadenfreude,aber nach euren Höhenflügen der letzten Tage, kann ich nicht anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## latosa (21. Dezember 2008)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Hm was hab ich mich auf dieses Wochenende gefreut,da die Ordnung ja angeblich locken wollte....nun ja versucht habt ihr es ja...aber wirklich kläglich verloren. Hat schon teilweise Mitleid. Erst der gescheiterte Lockversuch,dann prügeln wir euch aus eurer geclaimten Burg und später prügelten wir euch wieder raus,als ihr sie wiederhaben wolltet.Oder die unzähligen anderen male in verschieden Gebieten wo wir einfach mal über euch gerutscht sind. Alles im allen habt ihr deftig auf die Mütze bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wir wollten zwergen gebiet nicht loogen das war eine random gruppe wär auch sinnlos weil ein kepp verbugt war und die türen nicht zugingen, und rübergerutscht ist richtig mit masse sonst nix ich hoffe das nicht zuviele order den mut verlieren und aufhöhren dann habt noch weniger gegner. ps rechtschreibfehler möge man mir verzeigen,


----------



## latosa (21. Dezember 2008)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Hm was hab ich mich auf dieses Wochenende gefreut,da die Ordnung ja angeblich locken wollte....nun ja versucht habt ihr es ja...aber wirklich kläglich verloren. Hat schon teilweise Mitleid. Erst der gescheiterte Lockversuch,dann prügeln wir euch aus eurer geclaimten Burg und später prügelten wir euch wieder raus,als ihr sie wiederhaben wolltet.Oder die unzähligen anderen male in verschieden Gebieten wo wir einfach mal über euch gerutscht sind. Alles im allen habt ihr deftig auf die Mütze bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


äh hab was vergessen pqs und instanzen hat keiner gemacht die gegener die du gesehn hast war alles was wir hatten auf unserer seite


----------



## Jarell (21. Dezember 2008)

Erstmal großes lob an TE
hab eigentlich morgens gerne mal reingeschauht nach den ganzen serverdowns ( ja ist meine pt nach der nachtschicht)
schade eigentlich das es auf den letzten seiten eher zu nem flame thread verkommen ist
desweiteren für unsere ehrenwerten destro chars der hergig seite die hier so fleißig ihren senf dazugeben
wie wäre es denn wenn ihr mal eure erfahrungen und eindrücke in wort und bild posten würdet ? anstatt eure "provokannten " kommentare zu geben ?
es gibt sich mal jemand die mühe mal in wort und bild seine erfahrungen auf einem server zu posten
wie erwähnt ich habe es gerne gelesen und die screens haben es unterstüzt 
nur leider bis seite 3 
mfg Riedhan


----------



## Solace (21. Dezember 2008)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> ...dann prügeln wir euch aus eurer geclaimten Burg und später prügelten wir euch wieder raus,als ihr sie wiederhaben wolltet. Oder die unzähligen anderen male in verschieden Gebieten wo wir einfach mal über euch gerutscht sind. Alles im allen habt ihr deftig auf die Mütze bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da es speziell erwähnt hast: gestern abend ca. 1 Uhr, Reikland, 2 Keeps, wir waren mit 1 KT unterwegs womit wir angegriffen bzw. gedefft haben - traust Dich zu sagen mit wievielen Nasen Ihr Euch im Lordraum eingebunkert bzw. gerusht habt? Unsere Schätzung lang bei mindestens 2, eher 3 KTs....

Ansonsten kann in Jarell nur unterstützen. Sollen mal paar Destros IHRE Eindrücke posten.


----------



## Kontinuum (21. Dezember 2008)

Echt super Thread, Vielen Dank, dass du auch Leuten die noch nicht so weit sind mal einen etwas detaillierteren Einblick ins t4-RvR gewährst; Danke für die ganzen Berichte, bin jetzt auch auf Hergig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (21. Dezember 2008)

Ok ok ich lass die provokanten Kommentare, solange ihr nicht wieder ein Höhenflug bekommt.......

UND ich werde versuchen ein paar Screens zu machen und was nettes dazu zu schreiben


----------



## Marusha (21. Dezember 2008)

Super, dann bin ich ja auch mal gespannt wie unsere Seite aus eurer Sicht rüberkommt....^^


----------



## Niburu (21. Dezember 2008)

Ja bitte genauso weiterschreiben wie der TE, der das sehr gut macht. Vielleicht seh ich ja auch mal meinen kleinen Sigi durch die Augen des Feindes   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ausserdem ist es schöne Werbung für unseren Server den hier geht echt immer was.


----------



## Dencarion (21. Dezember 2008)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Hm was hab ich mich auf dieses Wochenende gefreut,da die Ordnung ja angeblich locken wollte....nun ja versucht habt ihr es ja...aber wirklich kläglich verloren. Hat schon teilweise Mitleid. Erst der gescheiterte Lockversuch,dann prügeln wir euch aus eurer geclaimten Burg und später prügelten wir euch wieder raus,als ihr sie wiederhaben wolltet.Oder die unzähligen anderen male in verschieden Gebieten wo wir einfach mal über euch gerutscht sind. Alles im allen habt ihr deftig auf die Mütze bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja, tut mir echt leid, daß wir soooo verschreckt von eurem dauernden "Drübergerutsche" waren, daß wir doch tatsächlich die Drachenwacht gelockt haben *uops!*

Naja, Du kannst ja nich überall sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mulgor (22. Dezember 2008)

Dencarion schrieb:


> Tja, tut mir echt leid, daß wir soooo verschreckt von eurem dauernden "Drübergerutsche" waren, daß wir doch tatsächlich die Drachenwacht gelockt haben *uops!*
> 
> Naja, Du kannst ja nich überall sein
> 
> ...



davor haben wir Etaine zurückgepushed innnerhalb einer halben Stunde waren wir wieder in der Drachenwacht :-)))
Leider hat das Illi garnicht alles mitbekommen, aber an diesem einen Sonntag haben wir von Orderseite einen Sector 2x geschoben und einen Sector zusätzlich auf die Festung.... komisch, das haben die Destros irgendwie net auf die Reihe bekommen, obwohl da irgendwie immer mehr Leute sind.



mussten dann leider Schwarzfels locken und die Festung dort mal antesten.... bin dann irgendwie im Lordraum gewesen und dort gestorben, was dort los war und was ich dort gesehen habe hat mich nicht weiter überrascht

Wollt nurmal "Hallo Lord" sagen

das nächste oder vielleicht das übernächste mal, schneiden wir Ihn in Scheiben und tapeziern damit die Wände  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nunja... Ich beend mal meinen Sonntagshöhenflug, warn geiler Sonntag

mächtig viel Action fürn kleinen Zwerg wie mich

Super Sache, war TOTAL spontan und wurde, mal wieder, ausm Bauch herraus georgt.

Danke für die fette Blutwurst-Action

Schade das ein KT nur 24 Plätze hat

und Danke an alle die dabei sein wollten

Schön das die Order sich jetzt formiert und noch mehr zusammenwächst als vorher, weiter so

Warn anstrengender Abend 

und war bestimmt nich der letzte


Bis denne!

Mulgor Matschpull (aka Mulle)

[attachment=6176:nochn_screeni.jpg]


----------



## Dab0 (22. Dezember 2008)

yo kann mich magicblutwurst mulgor nur anschliessen warn genialer abend
@mulle bin ja sogar mal drauf auf dem bildchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab auch mal 1 angehängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(musste leider bild verkleinern nur 500 erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Irn-Bru (22. Dezember 2008)

> Tja, tut mir echt leid, daß wir soooo verschreckt von eurem dauernden "Drübergerutsche" waren, daß wir doch tatsächlich die Drachenwacht gelockt haben *uops!*
> 
> Naja, Du kannst ja nich überall sein





Ich nehm  euch ja nur ungern den Wind aus den Segeln, wir haben euch gewähren lassen weil wir dadurch endlich diese drecks Schlangenpassage los sind(deshalb hatten wir dw gestern auch gelockt) Bis Samstag war DW ja nicht lockbar,erst als sie den minipatch aufgespielt haben ging es. Und Eataine ist ja auch ganz nett, nicht soviel dumme Lauferei wie in DW

Und zu dem Festungsraid....wir hatten 6 oder 7 kts am start^^ wenn wir gewollt hätten,hätten wir auch das verhindert. So gabs für alle schön Ruf und Einfluss(wenn man ne Festung defft bekommt man alle paar Minuten ordentlich Ruf und Einfluss). Hätten wir euch vor der Festung schon niedergeknüppelt wäre der ganze Spaß ja schnell wieder vorbei gewesen(siehe Samstag). Und nach der Stunde in der Festung gabs ja wieder viel einzunehmen für uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Momentan denke ich,ist keine der beiden Seiten in der Lage eine Festung einzunehmen,dazu fehlt das Equip(für den Lord) bzw. die Spieler.


----------



## Asana(Hergig) (22. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihanchten und nen guten "Rutsch" an alle auf Hergig. 
Hoffe euch hat der Sonntag Spass gemacht und Ihr hattet alle ne Gute Zeit.

Hier noch ein paar Screenshots vom Raid und vom letzten Sammeln im Kriegslager als Andenken....


Vielen Dank an alle die dabei waren und besonders an die KT Orger, Gruppenschieber, Informationsassistenten und Scouts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Drei Sectorpushes mit Rush auf die Festung, da ging ja einiges  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bin nun erst mal weg fuer dieses Jahr, haut rein und viel Spass euch.

Cheers,

Oliver / Asana


----------



## Asana(Hergig) (22. Dezember 2008)

Erster Versuch gegen 22:15 Uhr... Leider fehlten doch einige wenige Prozente die wir kurz davor verloren hatten... Auf zur Drachenwacht....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://i719.photobucket.com/albums/ww192/o...w/Asana_013.jpg


----------



## Asana(Hergig) (22. Dezember 2008)

Zweiter Versuch, diesmal besser gerechnet und weniger Pech gehabt.

Zurueck aus der Drachenwacht... das Tor gibt nach, die Kts rollen in den Innenhof. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://i719.photobucket.com/albums/ww192/o...w/Asana_014.jpg


----------



## DeeeRoy (22. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt eine Edit Funktion...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asana(Hergig) (22. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt ein 500 KB Upload Limit...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Pro Tread, nicht pro Post.



Im Lordraum angekommen... Waren wohl doch nicht so schnell wie wir dachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://i719.photobucket.com/albums/ww192/o...w/Asana_015.jpg

Das ueben wir doch bei Zeiten nochmal.


----------



## Asana(Hergig) (22. Dezember 2008)

Und das Gruppenfotto am Kriegslager...

http://i719.photobucket.com/albums/ww192/o...w/Asana_020.jpg


----------



## Marusha (22. Dezember 2008)

WOW...vor allem das Grp-Foto sieht imposant aus.....ich will auch endlich dabei sein......


----------



## Dencarion (22. Dezember 2008)

Marusha schrieb:


> WOW...vor allem das Grp-Foto sieht imposant aus.....ich will auch endlich dabei sein......


Komm vorbei, mit 33 kannste schon gut mitmischen!


----------



## Dencarion (22. Dezember 2008)

Wow!
Das ist wirklich das beeindruckenste Bild in diesem Fred!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab' mal wieder einiges verpasst *cry*

Aber die letzten Posts zeigen doch, daß wir alle (jeder für seine Seite) voll im Spiel stehen, mit viel Engagement und Herzblut bei der Sache sind. Da kochen auch die Gefühle gerne mal hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alles in allem, hat dieser Fred seinen Zweck schon lange erfüllt! Ich denke durch diesen Fred sieht jeder:

Hergig ist ein attraktiver Transferserver
Auf Hergig gibt es in der Tat ORvR - nicht nur Szenarien
Die Ordnung auf Hergig hat ihre Chancen und weiß sie auch zu Nutzen
Die Zerstörung auf Hergig kann kämpfen und tut das auch
Unsere KT's sind geil
TS ist Pflicht
Asana und Mulle sind grandiose Raidleiter
Ich hab' Spaß auf Hergig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie bereits erwähnt kann ich ja immer nur kleine Zeitschnipsel liefern, während die anderen das große Bild leifern müssen.
Aber hier ein kleines Beispiel der letzten paar Tage.
T4 Zonenkontrolle am 16.12.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


T4 Zonenkontrolle am 19.12.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


T4 Zonenkontrolle am 21.12.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ging also schön vor uns zurück, aber ich glaube im Moment hat die Order mehr Zonen gelockt, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten habe ich nicht nur RvR gemacht, sondern auch ein paar Quests erledigt. Unter Anderem habe ich ein bissel Evander Holyfield gespielt und gegen Walujew gekämpft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich war erfolgreich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier hab' ich noch ein paar Screens in loser Reihenfolge:
Zerstörungs-Gegenangriff im Reikland Nordkeep



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit verheerenden Folgen für uns



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Doch am Ende haben wir doch alles genommen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein wilder Ritt durch den Schwarzfels



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit heftigen Effekten im Keep



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und fetter Beute



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben nicht nur NPC's bekämpft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Caledor hatte ein defektes Schlachtfeldziel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also, CU tonight
Illi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Setsuna Hergig (22. Dezember 2008)

War schon ein echt geiler Abend gestern auf Hergig!

Obwohl Mystic die Ordnung immer benachteiligt...
1. Beispiel: Das Südkeep in Schwarzfels schließt seine Tore erst nach 10-30min wenn es die Ordnung einnimmt, bei der Zerstörung schließt es sich sofort! (normal gehen die nach 30sek zu...)
2. Beispiel: In Calendor kann die Ordnung das Ost Schlachfeldziel nicht einnehmen, auch wenn alle NPCs umgehaun werden, bleibt es in der Hand der Zerstörung! Flagge einnehmen unmöglich... Gabs aber schon früher im T2...

Ohne dem Bug wäre gestern nämlich Calendor vor Schwarzfels gefallen und man hätte vll gleichzeitig in zwei Festungen stürmen können.

Naja was solls, trotz diesen Fehlern und der gerigeren Spieleranzahl konnten wir durch besserer Taktiken und geordnerten Warbands die Zerstörung gestern kräftig in den Hintern treten!

Nochmals danke an alle die gestern dabei waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mulgor (22. Dezember 2008)

Also irgendwie fehlen da nochn paar Screenis von der Destro Seite..... komisch, irgendwie bekommts da jemand netmal auf die Reihe sowas zu posten
über den Rest spar ich mir mal meine Comments bis auf dieses:

ihr seid jaaaaa soooo gönnerhaft, ich bedanke mich das wir die Festung raiden durften. 


Naja, die Destros halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so wie wir sie kennen, lauter nette Leute


----------



## Dab0 (22. Dezember 2008)

yo das grösste prob derzeit sind die serverselber wenn wie gestern abend 5 kt vs. 5 kt aufeinanderprallen is schluss mit lustig dann verkommts zur diashow von der enge der festung fang ich lieber net an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (23. Dezember 2008)

Je öfter ich in den Thread schaue desto mehr suchte ich und zocke meinen Maschinisten... IHR seid schuld xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 24/7 t4 ich komme! ^^


----------



## Irn-Bru (23. Dezember 2008)

Irgendwie sind die Bilder von der ersten Seite verschwunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dencarion (23. Dezember 2008)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind die Bilder von der ersten Seite verschwunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja leider ist bei Photobucket, nur eine bestimmte Bandbreite im Monat frei - und durch die vielen Views ist die überschritten. Ich hab' mir einen 2. Acc angelegt, so daß die neueren Bilder von dem Account angezeigt werden. 
Im Januar sind die Bilder der ersten Seite dann wieder da (für ein paar Tage zumindest).


----------



## Dencarion (23. Dezember 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Je öfter ich in den Thread schaue desto mehr suchte ich und zocke meinen Maschinisten... IHR seid schuld xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Genial!
Jawoll!
Meine Manipulation war erfolgreich - mehr Spieler für WAR, mehr RvR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raphi-Hergig (23. Dezember 2008)

Morgen 

Ja hab mich lang nicht mehr gemeldet hier , aber so ist das nunmal wenn man urplötzlich wieder nen Job hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also trotz der neuen Ordnungs-Spieler und der häufigen Order übermacht , haut ihr doch öfters gerne mal ab wenn ihr nen Schwarzork seht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wer nicht Frei von Sünde der werfe nicht den ersten Stein !
Was Taktisches spielen übere mehrere Zonen angeht begleckert weder Wir noch Ihr mit euch mit Ruhm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau mir liegt noch was auf dem Herzen
Gern gezeigte darbringung des taktischen Gameplays :

Order Kt steht im Kriegslager , meistens ausgeglichendem verhältnis der Kräfte , zieht jedes mal der tapfere dumme White Imba Hässlich guckende Löwe mit seiner viel zu Overpowert olololo Fähigkeit unschuldige und Fairkämpfende Destros in Lager !
Das macht der sooooo tapfere und klug spielende Löwe solange bis der halbe Kt ausgemertz wurden ist , damit seine ganzen Freunde 40 Peoples and mehr , dann endlich die letzten 10 Destros in einem Fairen kampf bezwingen können !
Schulterklopfen loben sich alle im Ts wie Genial alle auf den letzten stehenden Schwarzork eingeschlagen haben. 
Der vermeidliche Imba Löwe , da ja von Natur aus eh schon der begnadete Nahkämpfer und Teamplayer ist sieht seine Schlüsselrolle ganz gelassen . Schliesslich hätten seine 40 Jungs das ja auch ohne Ihn geschafft. Aber man muss ja mal zeigen wie IMBA man im Spiel ist.
Während desen versuchen wir im Ts die Niedergeschlagen Destros an der Stange zu halten ... Das ende von Lied der Kt zerfällt , weil keiner mehr an nen Fairen kampf Man gegn Grünhaut mehr glaubt. Und so müssen wir uns trauriger weise immer von unsern Freunden/Verwandten/Mädels trösten lassen um nicht den Mut zuverlieren aufzuhören .

Frohes Fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich hoffe unterm Goa/Mythic Baum liegt schon der Nerf bzw Skillentferner unterm Baum !!!


----------



## Mikehoof (23. Dezember 2008)

Was habt ihr denn vor unserem Kriegslager zu suchen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn sich Kühe in einer Schlange vorm Schlachthaus anstellen und dann eine nach der anderen geschlachtet wird dürfen die sich auch nicht beschweren.

In diesem Sinne Frohes Fest


----------



## Dencarion (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Raphi,
schön mal wieder von Dir zu hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider hab' ich Dich online schon lange nimmer gesehen (andere Zeiten?).

Zum White Lion sag' ich jetzt mal nix, ich kenn das ja nur aus meiner Sicht, und da ist das natürlich vollkommen in Ordnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und bei der Zerstörung gibt's doch auch so'n Skill - zumindest bin ich nie freiwillig mitten in Euch reingeflogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nevertheless:
*Ein Frohes Fest Euch Allen.
Mögen Eure Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen, die Schädel krachen, die Knochen knacken, die Schwerter klirren und die Pfeile sirren!
So soll's sein, dieses Jahr unter'm Weihnachtsbaum auf dem Feld der Ehre  

Viele schöne schöne Schlachten und fette Beute!*
CU
Illilsalmar Nachtschritt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (23. Dezember 2008)

Naja wenn der Wl diese Fähigkeit hat,warum soll er sie nicht nutzen. Mich kotzt es zwar auch an aber damit müssen wir leben bzw sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber mal ehrlich 160Fuss Reichweite ist schon reichlich übertrieben wie ich finde, 100 würden auch reichen. Denke mal das wird auch bald überarbeitet. Aber anderseits ist der WL sonst ja zu nix zu gebrauchen, davon muß man jedenfalls ausgehen da die ja eigentlich nix anders machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Und bei der Zerstörung gibt's doch auch so'n Skill - zumindest bin ich nie freiwillig mitten in Euch reingeflogen



der hat aber afaik nur 60fuss reichweite, oder waren es 80?


----------



## Dab0 (23. Dezember 2008)

wir wolln das hier doch net zum geflame verkommen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
könnt mich auch beschweren über scheiss Pullermänner von den Destros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder shamanen die sich trotz dauerbeschuss von 2 BW hochheilen(inclusive fallschaden!) oder die sc"$"$ bitches die einen in paar seks weghauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber was solls war is nunmal grp spiel und die mit der besseren tiktak gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das der WL buggy is und ich jedesmal im TS zu höhrn bekomme das Gitbane scheiss buggy is und das und das net hinhaut lässt mich dran zweifeln das der so uber is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (23. Dezember 2008)

na immer klappt das pullen nicht, jedenfalls dann wenn unsere Tanks es hinbekommen und den ollen Flohzirkus spotten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belaris (23. Dezember 2008)

Hiho!

Muss meinem Vorredner Recht geben! San so schöne Berichte, geflamed wird so wieso schon genug! Mei manchmal verliert man, manchmal gewinn halt die andren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu T4 kann i nix sagen aber in T3 geht ja auch regelmäßig die Post ab.


[attachment=6191:Kloaner_0040001.jpg]

[attachment=6192:Kloaner_0020001.jpg]


Bilder san vom Sonntag wo im Elfenland ein regelrecht hohes Ordivorkommen zu erleben war!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War auf jeden Fall recht lustig die ganze Zeit!


_*So wünsche euch allen a frohes Weihnachtsfest*_

Mfg Kloaner

ps: vieleicht hat ja no jmd davon Bilder, weil i selber denk immer nich dran und verpass dadurch die besten Augenblicke immer!


----------



## latosa (23. Dezember 2008)

wie oft ich ( voro)in euren wb reingezogen wurde und in 2sek abgeschlachtet wurde kann garnicht mehr zählen aber darüber jammern? nä


----------



## Raphi-Hergig (23. Dezember 2008)

mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hätte auch kleinen Mulgi flamen können weil er alle kickt , wobei es dafür keinen lob gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also fürs kicken !^^ alles kontakt pflege mit unsern lieblings ruf spendern hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solace (23. Dezember 2008)

Raphi-Hergig schrieb:


> Ja hab mich lang nicht mehr gemeldet hier , aber so ist das nunmal wenn man urplötzlich wieder nen Job hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das wichtigste: Gratz zum Job und viel Spass dabei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das unwichtige: es gehen Gerüchte um, wonach Destros nur noch mit mind. 3 KTs ein Keep angreifen sobald da auch nur 10 Nasen zu sehen sind. Soll sogar screens geben wo sich 2 tapfere Destro-KTs beim Lord einbunkern weil 1 KT Ordler angreift...
Glaub hier nimmt sich keine Seite was. Ist nun mal so das man schlecht planen kann wo man mit wievielen auf wieviele Gegner trifft.

Was die Skills bzw. den Entferner angeht.... guck mal US-Foren. Da gibt's grad paar interessante Diskussionen bezüglich AoE-CC, deren Wirkung, (Nicht)Vorhandensein auf unserer Seite und die Aufteilung derselben auf die Klassen. Auf gewisse *Taktiken* welche nur Euch zur Verfügung stehen und ein erfolgreichen Festungskampf für Ordnungsseite praktisch unmöglich machen werd ich Euch nicht hinweisen...
Zusammen mit der nachwievor grösseren Menge an Spielern (Hergig Bonus für Ordnung), brauchen sich Destros nun wirklich nicht beschweren.

Also komm bei Gelegenheit mal wieder vorbei und lass Dich kloppen, digga Orkse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Flintana


----------



## softcake_orange (23. Dezember 2008)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Naja wenn der Wl diese Fähigkeit hat,warum soll er sie nicht nutzen. Mich kotzt es zwar auch an aber damit müssen wir leben bzw sterben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Richtig. Für etwas anderes ist er auch nicht zu gebrauchen. Und 160 Fuß Reichweite ist absolut Ok. Glasbomben brauchen das. Ist man an ihm dran, fällt er doch eh schnell um. Würde jetzt auch noch die Reichweite verkürzt würde das zu noch mehr dmg Einbußen führen. Der WL liegt doch jetzt schon dick hinterm Sorc zurück...

BTT: ja auf Hergig da is lustisch...


----------



## Pantezza (23. Dezember 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Der WL liegt doch jetzt schon dick hinterm Sorc zurück...




du kannst ja nen WL nich mitnem Sorc vergleichen
wernen WL spielen kann kann was reissen damit,  und BW oder sorc sind da ne ganz andere kategorie
oft genug passiert das mich ein gewisser herr asana, nichmehr losgelassen hat ;-)
da hat man als Schwarzork auch zutun


fakt ist die doppelte reichweite zieht unsere Heiler sher effektvoller, und genau da liegt der hund begraben ;-)
meine meinung


----------



## Niburu (23. Dezember 2008)

Das Pet is doch easy zu töten hat doch nur wenig HP ? Und ich denke der WL gibt gerne seine Reichweite ab für AEO root ? und Cast verzögerung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ihr habt soviele tolle Sachen auf Destro Seite nur sieht man zu wenige Spieler die das auch nutzen. Aber egal hoffe es kommen mal wieder ein paar spannende Berichte denn ich bin auch einer dieser Pfeiffen die vergessen bei so tollen Schlachten die Screenshot Taste zu Drücken z.B gestern abend in Drachenwacht wo wir mit einem KT gegen 2 Destro KT´s gut Stand hielten aber die Destros auch nicht locker liessen und ihr Einsatz doch noch belohnt wurde.


----------



## Irn-Bru (23. Dezember 2008)

sogar unsere Zauberinnen können mit der entsprechenden Taktik kicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immer wieder lustig wenn eure Tanks vorm Keeptor im hohen Bogen wegfliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Allerdings machen das nur wenige Zauberinnen hab ich das Gefühl.


----------



## Mulgor (24. Dezember 2008)

Also nen Eisenbrecher ohne Kick... das wär echt langweilig, aber mitlerweile kann ich das auch nur noch doppelt so langsam. Und dann werd ich sowieso gepulled, geslowed, gerootet, gemuted, knock-dowened und geowned ohne Ende :-)))

aber egal... auch der Schwarzork beist mal ins Gras, wenn ich ihn mit meiner Axt massier, mindestens genauso oft wie ich selber sterb... Mitlwerweile kloppen mindestens 5 Leute auf mich ein und? KNOCKBACK! wart mal ab, der schwarze Gardist kommt ja schon ins T4, der soll das Gegenstück zum IB sein.

auf das es nur so weiter geht, Spaß macht und besser läuft, werd ich weiter WAR spieln und mit euch Destros könnt das noch ne Weile weiter gehn


Frohe Weihnachten und so ! 

Mulgor Matschpull (Rufspender, passionierter Kicker spieler, aka Mulle)--->BLUTWURST<---


----------



## Broken21 (25. Dezember 2008)

Was hackt ihr alle auf Raphi um? Auch ein Orc hat Gefühle. Wenn uns dieser Orc nun einen Blick auf
Einträge aus seinem Poesiealbum werfen lässt, ist es völlig unangebracht, sich darüber lustig zu machen.

Es ist ganz einfach unfair, dass eine Klasse aus Reihen der Ordnungscharaktere auch etwas kann. Wenn
man daran gewohnt ist, dass Chosens nach vorne laufen und erst mal alles disablen, als nächstes Hexenkriegerinnen
alles umwerfen, dann DoKs nachrücken und wieder disablen, kann es einen Orc schon hart treffen, wenn er dabei
zusehen muss, wie ein white Lion seine Mitkämpfer aus dem Pulk friemelt wie Rosinen aus dem Christstollen.

Ich möchte Euch deswegen zu mehr Mitgefühl ermuntern. Im orcischen Universum ist kein Platz für Niederlagen, taktische
Unterlegenheit und triumphierende Berichte von Ordnungsspielern. Lasset uns also innehalten, um Raphi unser
Verständnis und Mitgefühl zu übermitteln. Ja wir verstehen Deinen Ärger und Deinen Unmut. 
Dennoch befürchte ich, dass unter dem orcischen Weihnachtsbaum kein Nerv für diesen Skill zu finden sein wird. 
Und so wird die geplagte Orcseele weiter zusehen müssen, wie Zealots und Schamanen anmutig durch die Lüfte segeln
und Sekunden später zu Schaschlik verarbeitet zu werden.

Weihnachtliche Grüße

Broken


----------



## Brummbör (25. Dezember 2008)

Die letzten paar tage verkommt T3 immer mehr zu ruf grind pve raids mit warbands auf beiden seiten die sich immer schön aus dem weg gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was bringen die ganzen items wenn man sie nicht nutzt, sondern immer schön den anderen ausweicht?


----------



## Niburu (25. Dezember 2008)

Hmm viele wissen vielleicht nicht das ein ordentlicher Deff rrichtig übel Ruf /Einfluss beingt und sich viel mehr "Lohnt". Wobei es hoffentlich auch noch Spieler gibt die Verteidigen weil sie dem Gegner keine Burg überlassen wollen.


----------



## Belaris (25. Dezember 2008)

Problem ist wirklich das die beiden Partein sich öfters aus dem Weg gehen! Auf der andren Seite ist es extrem schwer im T3 ne Burg z.B. mit einem 1Kt zu
erobern wo ein Kt defft! Habs bis jet noch nicht erlebt und spiele jetzt meinen dritten char im T3!

Andre Sache ist die das Destro sehr sehr lange braucht um einen Kt für an Deff zusam zustelln und bis dahin is die Burg meistens weg!


----------



## Kontinuum (25. Dezember 2008)

Wo sind eigentlich die Destros im t2? Seit Tagen sind immer nur so mickrige KT's von 6 Mann unterwegs, und ich brauch immer noch Einfluß bevor ich lvl22 machen möchte...


----------



## Brummbör (25. Dezember 2008)

Belaris schrieb:


> Problem ist wirklich das die beiden Partein sich öfters aus dem Weg gehen! Auf der andren Seite ist es extrem schwer im T3 ne Burg z.B. mit einem 1Kt zu
> erobern wo ein Kt defft! Habs bis jet noch nicht erlebt und spiele jetzt meinen dritten char im T3!



deswegen versteh ichs ja nicht warum keiner defft. gibt doch nichts schöneres als mit ner wb gegen ne übermacht oben beim burgherren dicht zu machen und die richtig schön zu nerven.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und dann die reste aufarbeiten wenn aussentor wieder zu geht.

find die leute in den chats auch geil die über wow lästern aber selbst nur ruf grinden ohne wirkliches pvp.


----------



## Belaris (25. Dezember 2008)

Brummbör schrieb:


> deswegen versteh ichs ja nicht warum keiner defft. gibt doch nichts schöneres als mit ner wb gegen ne übermacht oben beim burgherren dicht zu machen und die richtig schön zu nerven.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das mit dem beim Burgherren dicht machen is super hat ich am sonntag wo im T3 richtig die Post abging! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hatte aber auch am Dienstag die andre Seite,
Ordi hatte in Düsterlande die Burg sich geholt also konnte man davon ausgehen das Nachtfeuerpass auch bald besuch bekomt. Ok soweit, in Regiochat
geschrieben--> keine Antwort also allein hin und mei Öl aufgebaut! Ordi lies nicht lange auf sich warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also wieder Regiochat--> ohne erfolg!
Also Folge Tor1 fällt, beim 2ten Tor deffen hab ich dann des Zeitliche gesegnet und noch ne Weile Ordi zugeschaut, da Kam 1 Ork daher wo Ordi praktisch schon beim Burgherren war! 

Also nochma im Regio für die nette Unterstüzung bedankt! Die Antwort wo ich bekam war; "Ja da müssen wir uns halt mal wieder zusam finden"

Ja mein Gott wie lange soll des zusam finden denn immer Dauern? Das san so Dinger wo mich immer so richtig annerfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Will jetzt
nicht behaupten das jeder Destro immer auf Abruf bereit sein soll, aber a bisl mehr einsatz für unsere Burgen würd ich schon gern sehen!


----------



## Pantezza (25. Dezember 2008)

Niburu schrieb:


> Hmm viele wissen vielleicht nicht das ein ordentlicher Deff rrichtig übel Ruf /Einfluss beingt und sich viel mehr "Lohnt". Wobei es hoffentlich auch noch Spieler gibt die Verteidigen weil sie dem Gegner keine Burg überlassen wollen.





kommt vl erst im t4 richtig zu tragen wen man einen niburu, mit rr51 schnitzelt ;-)


das mit dem aussen weg gehen, is ja ganz guit, aber wen 2 ordi WB, gegen 1 chaos stehen, denk ich nicht das ihr da wens umgekehrt ist, auch voll reinsemmelt, vorallem da ihr meistens alle keeps habt, in den unteren tiers


----------



## Niburu (26. Dezember 2008)

Also für mich lohnt sich vor allem nach dem Patch so ein Deff gewaltig und ich glaube nicht das bei euch nur RR60er rum laufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber es geht ja gar nicht ums "lohnen" sondern wie einer hier schon schrieb um den Spaß. Leider nehmen sich beide Seiten nicht viel das "gezoned" wird und PvE betrieben anstatt mal in einem Gebiet zu bleiben...blabla ich glaub das hab ich schon 20 mal irgendwo anders erzählt.


----------



## Irn-Bru (26. Dezember 2008)

ich denke mal noch so 2 Wochen dann legt sich das wieder,alle haben überall ihren Einfluss voll und sind glücklich. Jedenfalls hoffe ich das. Hab seit ca. 1 Woche nicht mehr mein main gespielt, weil mir dieses Npc Burgen raiden auf keks ging. Spiele zur Zeit ein Schamanen hoch, der sich gerade im T2 befindet. Aber das ist auch nicht viel besser,man geht sich größtenteils aus dem weg und holt sfzs und Burgen. Aber so extrem wie im t4 ist es zum glück nicht,hier und da fliegen schon mal die Fetzen.

Das Ziel von Mystic war es ja mehr Spieler in RVR zu bekommen. Ok das haben sie zweifellos geschafft allerdings wohl nicht wie sie sich das gedacht hatten. Meiner Meinung nach wird stumpfes sfz und Burgen einnehmen ohne Gegenwehr zu gut belohnt. Sodas man leichter an Einfluss kommt wenn man dem Gegner aus dem Weg geht.

Das ganze muß dringend überarbeitet werden. Z.b muß es sich mehr lohnen eine gedeffte Burg anzugreifen als eine ungedeffte, genauso bei Sfz. Im Gegenzug muß es sich für deffer natürlich auch mehr lohnen(weil sonst würde ja keiner mehr deffen...warum dem Gegner was schenken). 

Man könnte jetzt kritisieren "Rvr soll auch Spaß machen auch wenn man nix bekommt".....in dem Land wo Honig und Milch aus dem Wasserhahn kommt mag das vielleicht so sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in der Realität sieht es leider so aus das man nur etwas macht wenn man daraus einen persönlichen Vorteil ziehen kann. So ist nun mal die Natur des Menschen


----------



## Pantezza (27. Dezember 2008)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> ich denke mal noch so 2 Wochen dann legt sich das wieder,alle haben überall ihren Einfluss voll und sind glücklich. Jedenfalls hoffe ich das. Hab seit ca. 1 Woche nicht mehr mein main gespielt, weil mir dieses Npc Burgen raiden auf keks ging.





sign
wen nicht grad stadtinis mit sg anstehn, bin ich sogut wie gar ncihtmehr mit mein main on :-( 
bg gewarte nerft mich nur, von daher zahlt sich das meiner meinung nach auch nicht aus

tja freuen sich meine twinks halt..., wobei is ja auch derselbe mist, wie schon erwähnt:-)

das prob ist, die eine seite wen sie merkt das sie unterlegen ist fliegt die halt woanderst hin und ärgert den grossen zerg der gegenseite, bis die vl weniger werden, oder die grösse sich umdreht, dann dreht sich auch das seitenspiel um, und die jeweils schwächere übernimmt den part der stärkeren

bei daoc(jaja wies spiel halt wider blabla) aber da gabs zumindest immer 3 zergs(3 fraktionen eh klar) von daher wussteste nie, wie du die gegenseite genau erwischt, und das war das interressante, nur kannst das eben mit 2 fratkionen schwer:-)

vond aher dneken die meisten tja, wir wurden grad geowned, werden wahrscheinlicherweise wider geowned warum sollte ich was verschenken?.... blablub...


----------



## Kontinuum (27. Dezember 2008)

Pantezza schrieb:


> sign
> wen nicht grad stadtinis mit sg anstehn, bin ich sogut wie gar ncihtmehr mit mein main on :-(
> bg gewarte nerft mich nur, von daher zahlt sich das meiner meinung nach auch nicht aus
> 
> ...



Ich bin zwar noch im t2 unterwegs, aber ich machen die keepraids hauptsächlich weil sie mir Spaß machen und nicht unbedingt nur wegen der ausstehenden belohnung.. Der Gedanke der gegenseite versuchen richtig zu zerschmettern wenn man vorher erstmal ne schlacht verloren hat, ist für mich eher Anreiz, als ein grund mich zurückzuziehen, man wird ja nicht automatisch abgefarmt...


----------



## Irn-Bru (27. Dezember 2008)

> Ich bin zwar noch im t2 unterwegs, aber ich machen die keepraids hauptsächlich weil sie mir Spaß machen und nicht unbedingt nur wegen der ausstehenden belohnung.. Der Gedanke der gegenseite versuchen richtig zu zerschmettern wenn man vorher erstmal ne schlacht verloren hat, ist für mich eher Anreiz, als ein grund mich zurückzuziehen, man wird ja nicht automatisch abgefarmt..




da bist du leider einer der wenigen, die meisten sind nur scharf auf den Einfluss und Ruf.


trauriges Beispiel:    Heute im T2, Order greift die Nordburg bei den Grünhäuten an . Mein Kt macht sich auf den weg dahin und wie es nun mal immer so ist, konnten einige nicht warten und sind vorgelaufen. An der Burg angekommen, wurden sie natürlich zerlegt. Darauf hiess es im KT chat, "lasst woanders hin, das dauert zu lange"

was soll man da noch zu sagen......


gibts eigentlich irgendwo Informationen ob Mystic über diese Problematik bescheid weis? Ich werd morgen erstmal ein Ticket schreiben und die derzeitige Lage schildern.(obs was bringt weis ich nicht, aber darauf reagieren müssen sie) Weil auf den kack hab ich kein Bock mehr. Ich hab mir Warhammer geholt weil ich masspvp erleben wollte und nicht dämlich irgendwelche Npcburgen raiden....wenn ich pve will kann ich auch gleich wow spielen-.-


----------



## Mulgor (27. Dezember 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar noch im t2 unterwegs, aber ich machen die keepraids hauptsächlich weil sie mir Spaß machen und nicht unbedingt nur wegen der ausstehenden belohnung.. Der Gedanke der gegenseite versuchen richtig zu zerschmettern wenn man vorher erstmal ne schlacht verloren hat, ist für mich eher Anreiz, als ein grund mich zurückzuziehen, man wird ja nicht automatisch abgefarmt...




Richtig!

Wenns halt zu hart wird und wir in der Unterzahl sind, dann wird hat so lange Terz gemacht, bis wieder genug Leute am Start sind... Und dann gehn wir Destros kloppn :-)
Und wenn uns dann ein Pantezza oder ein Raphi zwischen die Finger kommt, dann freun wir uns natürlich (wahrscheinlich die Gegenseite genauso, wenn Sie uns erwischt)

klar, wenns zu oft passiert mitm abfarmen, dann springen die Leute auch ab, aber das is ja wohl menschlich... Frust muss sich ja keiner geben, man muss halt sein Team bei Laune halten, dann machen die auch trotzdem weiter. Flamen hilft da eh net, im Gegenteil, dann verlierste nochmal nen paar Leute und dann kannstes sein lassen oder musst leider zonen, damit mindestens noch die Punktegeier mitgehn, so kommt zumindest keiner zu kurz. Ich nenn es mal vorsichitg "PvErholungsRufpunkteFarmung" wie auch immer, kannst das Ding nennen wie es willst, letztendlich sinds blos Punkte, dann sinkt der Adrenalin wieder und es kann ein neuer PvP-Anlauf gestartet werden, was den Veteranen so oder so mehr Spaß macht.

Den Leuten die halt gern ne Ini machen wollen, ist halt das PvP Set auch noch wichtig... es wird sowas wie ungedeffte keeps solange geben, bis eine Belohnungskiste auch ab und zu mal bei nem langen Deff erscheint.  (mein persönlicher Vorschlag)

so... jetzt geh ich nach einer erfolgreichen TwinkNacht auch ins Bett.

Morgen wahrscheinlich auch wieder RvR.... mal guggn


Greetz Mulle


----------



## Kontinuum (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke mal wenns ne "fest eingespielte" Community gibt, die derselben ansicht sind, dass man nicht nur wegen ruf usw. zockt, wird sich das mit dem abfarmen auch etwas regulieren..


----------



## Pantezza (28. Dezember 2008)

Mulgor schrieb:


> Und wenn uns dann ein Pantezza oder ein Raphi zwischen die Finger kommt, dann freun wir uns natürlich (wahrscheinlich die Gegenseite genauso, wenn Sie uns erwischt)



hehe, klar freut man sich vorallem, weil man weis jetzt gibts punkte ;-)

wen ich da anne gewisse, gruppe denke:-)

grimarf, samjoana,alandriel,elosage,asana...(sry konnt mir nciht alle merken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

es gibt für mich nur 1ne grenzgeniale nacht, wo ich mit ferratus(chosen) in der nacht in doinnerberg gedefft hab, wir zuerst einfach unterlegen waren aber trotzdem stand hielten biss sich die reihen klärten und im endeffeckt nen schönes 9 vs 9 rauskam, jede seite 2 heiler, jede seite gute spieler
wir haben uns da durch den ganzen donnerberg gekloppt mal hier mal da, mal haben wir die geowned, mal die uns gemoscht, aber es war einfach ne feine geile erfahrung, manw artete gespannt auf den nächsten zug der gegenseite, oder wan sie endlich enitreffen bei dem SFZ das wir grad holen versuchen....und und und
echt ich zieh den hut vor euch, und bin euch echt dnakbar das ihr mir diese 1ne nacht geilen ausgeglichenen RVR geschenkt habt

das problem jetzt ist, es ist einfach zu einseitig meistens und kein durchhaltedings mehr von den meisten, und spätestens nachdem ich das 3. mal überrant worden bin mit mein ork weil wider der halbe zerg davonbrennt weil wir ja sowieso keine chance hätten, geb ichs dann auch auf, es wird zeitenweise nichtmal ein 2tes mal versucht

und genau deswegen twinke ich, und hoffe das sich das irgendwie irgendwann einpendelt, bevor ich meinen armen ork komplett einrexe, der zumindest NOCH spass macht das man ihn spielt, und ich mir das nicht auch noch nehmen lassen will

tja meine meinung mein lied, aber egal:-)


----------



## thessy (28. Dezember 2008)

Mir sei mal ein Off Topic erlaubt, auf Hergig Seite Ordnung herrscht eines schöne Stimmung, es wird viel geredet und man liest selten dieses typische Kiddygebrabbel.
Gibts dort Gilden mit Leuten die jenseits der RL Alter 40 sind?


----------



## Brummbör (28. Dezember 2008)

auch wenns hart klingt: mittlerweile sind wir bei wow zuständen (hab nichts gegen das spiel, dachte nur es wird hier anders). t3 fast nur noch rve raids zum ruf/bereichseinfluss farmen. wie oft wechselt jede burg am tag den besitzer? 10 mal wird nicht reichen. da rennen auf jeder seite 1 bis 2 warbands rum die alle halbe stunde ne map umfärben und dann zur nächsten weiter ziehen. durch den massenzerg macht man dann 5k ruf in 30 minuten und die meisten haben den gleichen rufrang wie lvl ohne wirklich pvp zu betreiben. total sinnfreies system. heute gabs wenigstens auf destro seite paarmal den versuch ne burg zu deffen (was auch geklappt hat) von order seite meist maximal 5 man die sich gegen den zerg stellen und überrannt werden. dachte echt die leute sind zu war wegen pvp gekommen aber scheinbar ist farmen doch was feines.


----------



## Orta (28. Dezember 2008)

So liebe Herig gemeinde dieser fred hat mich davon überzeugt war zu kaufen und anzutesten und so wies auschaut habt ihr vorerst einen neuen Hexenjäger in eurer Gemeinde^^.
Ich hoffe ich werde viel spass mit euch haben man sieht sich.


----------



## Synid (28. Dezember 2008)

Also gestern muss ich sagen hat sich T2 mäßig doch ein wenig getan. Nachdem wir uns die letzten Tage irgendwie immer verpasst haben, gabs gestern gleich 3 größere Scharmützel um die Burgen (bei denen ich zugegen war)

Ich glaube der längste Kampf war ne gute halbe - dreiviertel Stunde in der wir eine Elfenburg gegen das Chaos verteidigt haben. Hat riesig spass gemacht, gab gut Einfluss / Exp / Ruf. Was will man mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas wünsch ich mir jeden Tag, nicht stupides Burgen abgrasen.


----------



## Niburu (29. Dezember 2008)

Mit 2 Gruppen rennen wir nun schon seit ein paar Tagen durch das Open RvR Gebiet und vernichten machnmal doppelt so große Gruppen, mit ein bisschen Takitk kann WAR-PvP soviel Spaß machen sucht euch einfach mal ein paar Leute und reitet durch die Gegend und wenn ihr drauf geht ist doch egal kostet 20 Silber und gut is. Leider vergesse ich dabei die Screenshot taste um den Thread mal wieder ein bisschen leben ein zu hauchen.


----------



## Thialg (30. Dezember 2008)

Ein Hoch auf die Destros

Das hab ihr wieder Klasse gemacht packt es nicht die Burg gegen eine kleinere Zahl von Verteidiger zu nehmen also pullt man den Keeplord und freut sich noch darüber über die Große Leistung.
Und ihr habt geflamt als uns das mal versehentlich passiert ist. Ihr macht es mit Absicht.
Ich zieh den Hut vor soviele super Leistung

mfg

Celdris


----------



## Setsuna Hergig (31. Dezember 2008)

wenigstens konnten sie ihre säcke nicht looten^^


----------



## Irn-Bru (31. Dezember 2008)

> Und ihr habt geflamt als uns das mal versehentlich passiert ist. Ihr macht es mit Absicht.



2 Behauptungen die es zu beweisen gilt.......

ich denke von den großen Allianzen würde das keiner machen...gibt ja genug neue au Hergig. Ich war nicht dabei,also kann ich darüber nix sagen. Aber normal gibt es sowas wie ein Ehrenkodex...und dazu zählt nun mal das man solche bugs nicht benutzt. Genauso wie im Ts des Gegners hocken und fleißig lauschen, da könnte ich jetzt ein Beispiel bringen was sich vor knapp 2 Wochen abgespielt hat,aber das lass ich lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (1. Januar 2009)

So jetzt mal die ganzen Feindseeligkeiten kurz vergessen.


Happy new Year Hergig


Möge das neue Jahr uns viele spannende Kämpfe bringen. Und hoffentlich wird bald mal eine Stadt fallen,wenn es denn mal der Server mitmacht. 

WAAAGH


----------



## Pantezza (1. Januar 2009)

jo frohes neues XD


tja bei den zonecrashes, wen man festung geht denk ich das fast nicht XD, aber naja 3mal vorner festung die destros gerade mal sehn wases wird:-)


----------



## Ons (1. Januar 2009)

Auch von mir ein frohes Neues an alle Mitstreiter auf Hergig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute lief wieder viel RvR. Ich war ein paar Stunden mit dabei (bis ~19:30) und Ordnung hat klasse gespielt. Hat echt Spass gemacht!


----------



## Muza (2. Januar 2009)

ich spiele zwar erst seit kurzem auf hergig aber da gehst im orvr echt ab !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (5. Januar 2009)

Leute was war denn gestern los? Geht es eigentlich noch chaotischer?

Wollen wir die Destros nicht gleich zum Picknick nach Altdorf einladen? Ganz zu schweigen wie danach Praag gelaufen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sangeet (5. Januar 2009)

Naja soll ich Zonencrash sagen ? Gestern ging mal garnix, ich war noch nicht mal in der nähe von irgendeinem KT, die Zone stürzt ab, die Server sind noch nicht geeignet für solche Massenschlachten, ausserdem muss der Client weiter optimiert werden. Ich habe derbe ruckler und laggs und das fängt ab 4KT an, 
d.h. ab ca. 50 vs 50 wirds sowieso unspielbar. 4,5 FPS sind nicht genug um wirklich zu spielen. (Quad CPU 2,5 ghz, 4gbyte ram, vista)


----------



## Mikehoof (5. Januar 2009)

Mir geht es nicht um den Crash sondern wie es zum Gebietslock kommen konnte. Da war halt auf unserer Seite (Ordnung) Null Lead und Null Struktur.

50vs50 sind bei mir z.b. kein Problem ok gestern kurz vorm crash war es natürlich übel aber vorher in Reikland und nachher in Praag war alles supi.


----------



## Pantezza (5. Januar 2009)

Löst sich da die einigkeit der ordnung auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja, is auf jeden ärgerlich, weil man einfach genügend leuts ins gebiet schaffen muss, und schon hat man gedefft, bringen tuts keinem was, und wirklichg raushalten kannste indem sinn ja auch keinen:-)

hoffe das bekommense schnellstmöglich in den griff


----------



## Enak (5. Januar 2009)

HiHo,
Ich bin recht Frisch im T4 , gestern 32 geworden(RP), wann finden die schlachten meist so statt? Eher Abends oder am Wochenende? Bis jetzt bin ich immer nur durch zufall in die T3 Burgenraids reingerutscht und das hat auch spaß gemacht. Nu wollte ich halt wissen wie es so im T4 läuft. 

Gruß
Kharam


----------



## DerTingel (5. Januar 2009)

Enak schrieb:


> HiHo,
> Ich bin recht Frisch im T4 , gestern 32 geworden(RP), wann finden die schlachten meist so statt? Eher Abends oder am Wochenende? Bis jetzt bin ich immer nur durch zufall in die T3 Burgenraids reingerutscht und das hat auch spaß gemacht. Nu wollte ich halt wissen wie es so im T4 läuft.
> 
> Gruß
> Kharam



einfach die kriegsverlauf karte öffnen, die gebietskontrolle aktivieren, und man kann innerhalb von sekunden erkennen wo es was zu holen gibt. also nixmehr mit zufällig in die gruppe reinrutschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## Mikehoof (5. Januar 2009)

Du kannst auch im RVR Channel nachfragen da bekommst du sicher antworten. Reikland ist auch immer ein guter Tip da die Destros Praag fast immer gelockt haben.
Es ist jeden Tag was los im RVR.


----------



## Barligar (6. Januar 2009)

oder du sichst dir neh gute Gilde mit Passender Allianz. Dort wird eigentlich meistens im Chat sowieso übers RvR gequatscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich kannste auch in den gerade umkämpften gebiet gehen und einfach schauen ob ein kt offen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mache ich halt öfter^^
dann noch einfach "Spielersuche" benutzen und Level 40-40 suchen, einfach schauen wo die meisten sind und zack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin eigentlich den ganzen Tag im RvR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mit dem Ding am WE: Wirklich extrem viele waren in nehr inni, unnormal viele alls sonst laut meiner Freundisliste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haben wirklich viele nicht deswegen bemerkt und zack XD, jedenfalls wurden bei uns alle so gut überrascht das altdorf ist XD


----------



## Rhoka (6. Januar 2009)

Ich möchte nochmal das Threadthema aufgreifen und weiter Werbung machen ^^. Gerade in den letzten Tagen hatte ich das sehr postive Gefühl, dass das Kreisraiden bald nachlassen könnte. Zum Beispiel vor 2 Tagen (?) konnte die Ordnung eine Burg mit etwas Gegenwehr erobern, als sie noch im Freudentaumel die Burg verließen, wurden sie von den vorigen Veteidigern bereits empfangen und die Rückeroberung ging los. Das war dann eine etwas längere Schlacht mit Verstärkung auf beiden Seiten. So machts Spaß! Außerdem nehmen die Taktiken zu, mit kleinen Gruppen locken, Sandwich-Taktik und ähnliches sieht man auf beiden Seiten. Sogar in den Szenarios glaube ich feststellen zu können, dass die Spieler im Durchschnitt immer mehr dazulernen, sowohl was das Klassenspiel als auch das Teamplay und das Verständnis für die Szenarienmechanik angeht.
Ich hoffe, dass sich das RvR weiter so gut entwickelt, das die Spieler-Ehre als Wert bei der Mehrheit erhalten bleibt (so ist das nämlich, jaja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ; nur die aus der Reihe tanzen, fallen eben der Gegenseite mehr auf) und dass es schön hin und herwogt. So gibts die schönsten Schlachten. Und schließlich hat sich ja jeder mal nen Urlaub in einer ander (Haupt-)Stadt verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Viele Grüße
Rhoka alias Holumpa (ST)


----------

